# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC Hors Série World of Warcraft

## Emile Zoulou

_« Salut chat, alors le Hors Série WoW, ça avance la maquette ?
-  Je suis un fu-fu ! Ouuuuuh, oui, un fu-fu ! 
- Un fu-fu ? Mais qu’est ce que tu racontes ? Ma parole mais tu divagues ? 
- Moi ! Divaguer ! Même pas vrai ! Fontaine de justice !
- Mais… Tu veux dire que tu bosses dessus c’est ça ?
- …
- Euh, pourquoi tu te colles à moi là ?
- Rrrrrr, je suis un arbre de vie. Je protège la rédaction de mes racines ancestrales et j’augmente votre armure de 240%. Mais attention hein, je suis super viril, des fois je suis palouf. »_
 Vous comprenez que la sortie du hors-série World of Warcraft n’a pas laissé la rédaction indemne. Mais ça y est, c’est fait. 128 pages de conseils, de guides et de tableaux récapitulatifs encore plus chargés que ceux du Canard PC Hardware. Ce qu’on a cherché à faire avec ce hors-série, ce n’est surement pas de convaincre les non-joueurs de changer d’avis, mais juste d’apporter aux wow-eurs une publication à l’image de Canard PC : Exigeante et la plus complète possible.

L’idée étant de s’adresser tant au débutant qu’au joueur confirmé, et de les conseiller dans le meilleur équipement en fonction de leur classe. N'étant pas réputé comme des joueurs pro de Wow, nous nous sommes donc rapproché des Millenium (www.millenium.org) pour décortiquer les sets d’armures T9 et S7 afin de vous en livrer les caractéristiques précises selon la classe. Ouais, c'est la classe.

Divisé en quatre partie, ce Hors-Série aborde aussi bien le PVE avec un guide des nouvelles quêtes de la 3.2 pour la première partie, que le PVP avec en autre tous les conseils pour l’île des conquérants dans la seconde.
Nous vous détaillons dans la troisième partie chaque spécialisation, chaque talent, cycle de sorts etc. pour que vous puissiez vous la péter dans une conversation avec Naruto666 sur IRC.
Enfin, une quatrième partie un peu batarde où nous avons choisi de vous filer des astuces sur l’interface, sur les emblèmes, ou même encore des infos sur la future extension Catalysm.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## PeauVerte

Quelle originalité !! Bravo !
 :^_^:

----------


## lortar

Etonnant de voir un hors-série juste sur wow alors que le jeu est considéré comme vieillissant par Canard PC... le dernier hors-série sur les mmo était plus naturel/légitime

En tout cas j'irais le feuilleter mais pas sûr de l'acheter (j'ai réussi à arrêter wow c'est surement pas pour y retourner :D, oui juste au cas où le hors-série serait super bien fait et donnerait des envies...)

----------


## Acteon

Un palouf en couv'  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

S'pas pour être méchant, mais depuis toutes ces années avec tous les HS Wow sortis (Joystick en tête qui doit en sortir 15 par an...) vous êtes sûr que c'est un bon plan de se lancer dedans ?

----------


## Thierfeu

Tiens le premier numéro de CPC que je ne vais pas acheter de ma vie... Il fallait bien commencer un jour.

J'espère que ce sera le dernier (que j'achèterai pas)

----------


## yopoubs

ben quoi ! ils veulent des sous !! ils ont le droit non?.....

----------


## lortar

> Un palouf en couv'


Plus(ou pire) que le palouf, seul l'alliance est représentée...

----------


## zabuza

Cela pourrait être intéressant.
Sauf que c'est encore du millenium..
La quatrième partie semble plus chouette.
Je vais voir ça par moi même.

----------


## Cult

Tiens un HS inutile.
Vivement le prochain hs hardware, qui lui apprend vraiment des choses.  ::o:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je joue pas à WoW mais je l'achèterai, juste pour signifier mon soutien (et parce qu'il sera agréable à lire quand même).

----------


## Jeckhyl

S'il arrive à ne drainer que 10% des joueurs de WoW français, je vous laisse imaginer le lectorat gagné par CPC. Donc pas inutile du tout.

----------


## kilfou

> Je joue pas à WoW mais je l'achèterai, juste pour signifier mon soutien (et parce qu'il sera agréable à lire quand même).


Pareillement.  :Cigare:

----------


## Rabbitman

C'est cool, ça sera utile pour les joueurs de WoW qui n'ont pas internet.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Si on joue pas, mais alors pas du tout à ce genre de jeu, y a moyen de loler quand même en le lisant ou c'est pas la peine ?

----------


## Manath

> Je joue pas à WoW mais je l'achèterai, juste pour signifier mon soutien (et parce qu'il sera agréable à lire quand même).


Tout pareil.

----------


## kilfou

Y aura du Couly dedans ?

----------


## Logan

Jusqu'au bout depuis 1 mois, j'aurai parié sur un fake, mais finalement non, ils l'ont sorti ce HS Wow ces cons là  ::o: 

Je déteste les MMO, j'ai jamais touché à ce prénommé Wow de ma vie, mais j'adore CPC  :dilemme:

Si la ligne éditoriale est sensiblement la même que le bimensuel ( dans le goût du HS MMO ), j'achète direct.

----------


## Lapinaute

Tro b1 lé mek ! Libéré Gnomeregan !!!

----------


## P'titdop

> Je joue pas à WoW mais je l'achèterai, juste pour signifier mon soutien (et parce qu'il sera agréable à lire quand même).



Je ne joue PLUS à Wow mais je ferais pareil.
Par contre si à cause de CPC je retombe, je vous trainerais au tribunal !

----------


## Ashraam

A peu prés la même remarque qu'un peu plus haut, je déteste wow, mais j'adore CPC, cruel dilemme...

Et donc le HS Aion est prévu pour quand ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Jusqu'au bout depuis 1 mois, j'aurai parié sur un fake, mais finalement non, ils l'ont sorti ce HS Wow ces cons là 
> 
> Je déteste les MMO, j'ai jamais touché à ce prénommé Wow de ma vie, mais j'adore CPC  :dilemme:
> 
> Si la ligne éditoriale est sensiblement la même que le bimestriel ( dans le goût du HS MMO ), j'achète direct.


Je sais que le canard est toujours en retard, mais le traiter de bimestriel c'est salaud  ::): .

----------


## le_guide_michelin

> Je joue pas à WoW mais je l'achèterai, juste pour signifier mon soutien (et parce qu'il sera agréable à lire quand même).


Ouai, mais là se sera non pour moi  ::|: 
WOW je n'y ai jamais touché, et je n'y toucherai jamais. Même par le biais d'un canard HS.

----------


## Frapsi

Je joue pas à WoW mais je l'achèterai, juste pour signifier mon soutien (et parce qu'il sera agréable à lire quand même).


Pareil qu' A.Rabot et que tous les autres plus haut, même si c'est pas original.
Quand on soutient un magazine, consentir ce type de "sacrifice"- et s'abonner of course- c'est bien le minimum qu'on puisse faire. 

En plus, même si je trouve les Mmorpg - et tout spécialement WoW - globalement chiants voire nocifs ( Troll inside  :;):  ), je ferai un effort exceptionnellement parce que c'est CPC. 
Et puis, comme d'habitude, ça doit être bien écrit, complet et rigolo, donc... c'est pas comme si je me faisais clouer les c....... au mur en écoutant du Indochine ! Faut pas pousser.

----------


## tenshu

Moi je vous conseille de faire comme vous voulez surtout.

Heuresment qu'il y aura une partie de gens qui ne l'acheterons pas. CPC c'est pas un culte ou un parti politique.

Après si ça peut convenir a des joueurs qu'il se fassent plaisirs.
Je trouve même exemplaire que la rédaction prouve qu'il ne sont pas tombé dans le sectarisme.
Même si on aime tous ce moquer de wow quand même  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Stefbka

Je vous ai toujours soutenu et acheté toute vos parutions, mais la ca va pas être possible désolé les gars/

----------


## Mr Ianou

Il va bien se vendre et c'est tant mieux car ceux qui vont l'acheter ne traine pas trop leur sabots sur le forum et sans doute ne connaissent peu ou prou le mag.

Donc c'est tant mieux pour faire de nouveau abonné/coincoin.

Le problème pour le moment c'est que seul ce qui connaissent CPC poste ici à l'heure actuel.

Et c'est pas pour des louanges. Je m'en fout j'ai eu ma dose de bon CPC avec le numéro 200.Laissons les trouver de nouveaux lecteurs cela ne sera que bénéfique pour le mag (j'ai bien dis le mag car je pense qu'il va falloir un bot de boulon pour "Putain les majuscules, ok t'es content, t'es nouveau mais y'a une charte a lire avant de rentrer")

Je le prendrai sans doute pas, mais j'approuve le HS qui comme je le disais pourra rameuter d'autre coin coin.Et je pense que c'est la dessus qu'il on décidé a le sortir.

Bonne vente.

Et j'espère a voir des retours de ceux qui si connaissent tout de même...

----------


## gros_bidule

Si y'a des dessins de Couly, j'achète :D (enfin... si je tombe par hasard sur un kiosque vous vendant, oui je suis une grosse feignasse contente d'aller chercher son canard dans sa boite aux lettres)
Sinon : j'achèterai pas, bande de chacals lvl32.

----------


## Flonflon

> S'pas pour être méchant, mais depuis toutes ces années avec tous les HS Wow sortis (Joystick en tête qui doit en sortir 15 par an...) vous êtes sûr que c'est un bon plan de se lancer dedans ?


Au contraire ils vont se refaire une trésorerie (Le hors série Wow c'est la vache à lait de Joystick qui n'existe plus que pour ça) mais c'est sûr que l'image de trublions de CPC va en prend un coup.

----------


## loulou de pomerany

Moche ... j'aime bien CPC, mais là ce sera sans moi.

----------


## Froyok

> S'il arrive à ne drainer que 10% des joueurs de WoW français, je vous laisse imaginer le lectorat gagné par CPC. Donc pas inutile du tout.


Bah le truc, c'est que cpc crache un peu sur wow en général et la ce HS est un peu un hors-série (hohohoo !) sur cette tendance. Pas sur que ça plaise au "nouveaux" de voir leur jeu fétiche un peu bafoué dans les pages du magazine par la suite...

----------


## Jibece

Je joue pas à (olol!) wow non plus ; mais si j'ai bien compris ce numero lol les joueurs de wow? :D

----------


## Chipatama

Poisson d'avriiiiiil !
Non?  :Emo:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Moche ... j'aime bien CPC, mais là ce sera sans moi.


Wého, on relativise un peu s'il vous plaît.

----------


## Kolik

Ben alors là, je suis sur le luc !!! J'ai posé la question il y a un mois sur le forum du journal pour connaitre l'utilité de ce truc. Depuis des années CPC n'était pas vraiment un pro-MMO, et en 4 mois, 2 HS dont 1 WOW !!! Tous les mecs de la rédac me sont tombés dessus en 5 mins parce que j'émettais des doutes sur leur intégrité. Mais voir que la plupart des gens ici sont dans le même état d'esprit que moi, ça me rassure.
Au final, j'ai bien compris que c'était pour faire un peu de fraiche et ramasser du lecteur mais bon...

D'une manière plus générale, j'ai un peu de mal avec le ton du journal depuis la rentrée, j'arrive pas à définir vraiment, comme une espèce de Télérama du jeu vidéo si vous me suivez...

----------


## Hellminster

Je collectionne les CPC, et j'ai même acheté le HS sur Vista. 
Et maintenant ...que vééééjeuuuu fééééreuuuu ???  :tired:

----------


## cooly08

Sympa la couv'. 
Hélas je passerai mon chemin je ne suis pas un joueur de momomomo.

----------


## Boubouille

Meme pas un coup de fil ou un mail, je note.  ::(: 

Ah et pour la petite histoire la cover a été plus ou moins reniée par Blizzard (genre ici) parce qu'ils ont sous traité leur artwork et qu'ils ont fini par se rendre compte que ca ressemblait plus a Warhammer qu'a WoW. (Y'a qu'a voir le nain) 

Mais c'est bien de faire du WoW, faut continuer! Les joueurs de WoW sont tous sympas.

----------


## exarkun

Actuellement gros joueur sur WoW, je ne vois l'intérêt de ce numéro (en tout cas la couv ne donne pas envie), je ne peux que constater que c'est de l'argent facile sur un jeu qui regroupe 1 million de joueurs en france, et en même temps il ne faut pas jeter la pierre à Canard PC car d'autre mag font de même, c'est triste car les autre mmo ne sont pas mis en avant du coup faute de joueurs, consommateurs... C'est comme ça....

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Ohla oui ohlala c'est trop triste le monde il sent le hareng.

----------


## Klamp

C'est bizarre... le dernier HS pas hardware c'était sur le Free MMO et là au lieu de faire un numéro sur les MMO payants, suite logique au précédent donc... suivez, prennez des notes, j'vais pas répéter... et de faire une belle couv avec un gros pavé sur WoW, et ben c'est que du WoW.

Alors là, avec beaucoup de culot, je dis "WOW", et donc beaucoup d'humour.

Parce que je ne vois pas l'intérêt vu que vous n'en parlez que rarement et plutôt en mal, et là un HS spécialement dessus... d'autant que comme on le voit sur ce sujet, ça porte à débat, à discussion, et même à déception.

Comme beaucoup je vous lis depuis Joystick des 90's, et bah là ça fait à la fois mal, et à la fois bizarre.

Mal parce que c'est triste de se dire que ce sera le seul HS que je ne me procurerai pas ; bizarre parce que vous êtes les chantres du "ne pas faire comme les autres" et "ne pas être consensuels", vous nous aidez à voir les pressions de votre profession, les travers du jeu vidéo, et là vous nous proposez un HS WoW... parce que c'est WoW quand même, c'est pas votre jeu préféré, c'est pas votre sujet préféré, c'est pas votre MMO préféré. Alors c'est quoi ? Celui qui se joue le plus, donc celui qui intéresse le plus, donc celui est la meilleure propension à bien faire vendre un HS sur ce sujet ?

Un comparatif, une lecture comparée en quelque sorte, des MMO aurait été beaucoup plus pertinente.

M'enfin, c'est WoW quoi... c'est sympa mais creux, simple, primaire et ça n'est pas forcément votre public.

Bref c'est "convenient", comme thème de HS.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Comme beaucoup je vous lis depuis Joystick des 90's, et bah là ça fait à la fois mal, et à la fois bizarre.


Ca rend pas ta critique plus légitime que celle d'un mec les lisant depuis le numéro 200. La prochaine fois que tu veux briller en société, choisis franc-maçon plutôt que vieux lecteur.

----------


## Klamp

Ca ne la rend pas plus légitime, mais ça explique ce qu'un ancien lecteur attend de son magazine.

Ca s'appelle la fidélisation, concept phare de la presse, parce que celui qui dit fidelité, dit abonnement... donc mon magazine étant fidèle à sa ligne éditoriale depuis très longtemps, j'attend quelque chose de ce magazine.

D'où l'argument du vieux lecteur... Ca va ? je me suis suffisament justifié ? Nan parce que je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'utiliser cet argument pour autre chose que l'illustration de mon propos...

D'autant que parler depuis combien de temps je lis Canard PC n'est pas un moyen pour me faire mousser en société... ou sur ce forum d'ailleurs. On est un peu tous des vieux lecteurs sur ce forum, non ? D'ailleurs ce sont ces "vieux lecteurs" qui sont interloqués.

Si je voulais briller en société je mangerais du cirage.

----------


## zuluhed

CPC est passé du coté obscur ..... mais difficile d'en vouloir à sa Sainte Bible vidéoludique.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je ne vous comprend pas gens du forum.

Ok moi le premier je le prend pas ça tombe bien c'est un hors série.

Pour que CPC continu et devienne encore meilleur y'a pas a tortiller du cul pour chier droit faut parler a d'autre type de joueur qui ne vont pas forcément faire l'effort de lire un CPC (si vous saviez le nombre de mecs qui ne font que juste regarder les photos sans prendre le temps de lire une seul ligne, alors qu'ils ont tranquillement le temps vu qu'il est gratuit la où je le fourni et avec un petit café, ça me fend le coeur...).

Oui c'est un plan com' , non ils ne sont pas vendu, ils ont fait participé pour le HS des personnes qui sont a 100 % investi dans le MMO et WOW (bon sauf Mr chat).

Je pense que si ça peut rameuter du monde et faire partager une autre vision du PC et du jeux aux nouveaux venus, je vote à fond pour ce genre de truc.

Putain si je me comportais pareil avec mon épicier:"Mais putain de bordel, Roger puisque je te dis que si tu mets des COWON S9 a la place de tes pâtes, c'est mieux.
C'est ta boutique, ton commerce mais bordel Roger je connais ton commerce depuis tout petit.
J'ai rien dis pour les desperados a la place des Coronas mais là tes pâtes, c'est pas vendeur ça va attirer que des mangeurs de pâtes alors qu'il te faut des vrai client comme moi ...."

Après que l'on dise qu'on le prend ou pas et qu'on critique je comprends mais j'ai l'impression que certain ce font flageller le cul a coup d'ortie pour cette "trahison" (et comment on se fait connaitre a ceux qui nous lisent a peine ?).

Merde c'est leur taf.

Bon désolé pour le coup de gueule, c'est un peu disproportionné.

Je vous aimes tous.

Si par exemple Arthur reviens grâce à ça...

----------


## Nono

Le lire, c'est lire l'avenir de Team Fortress 2  :;):

----------


## Dj_gordon

Ya du Couly ??? Ya du Couly ??

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ok moi le premier je le prend pas ça tombe bien c'est un hors série.


Toutafé.

----------


## Mephisto

Bof, pas très intéressé peut être, mais pas déçu. 


Moi je le vois comme un exemplaire pas forcément destiné aux habitués et aux abonnés de Canard PC mais bien à un public différent ( les joueurs de wow en l'occurrence ).  On peut y voir un moyen de ramener des nouveaux lecteurs, ou de faire de "l'argent facile" comme j'ai pu lire plus haut.

 Peut être bien, et si c'est le cas ça ne me dérange pas le moins du monde, Canard PC reste une entreprise, et une entreprise doit faire du bénéfice. Si la vente d'un hors série ayant une ligne éditoriale différente des magazines réguliers de temps à autre permet de continuer à payer les membres de la rédac ou a faire évoluer notre canard, je ne m'en offusquerais pas. Ce n'est pas comme si ils prostituaient Canard PC avec des couvertures racoleuses et des articles faciles...Un hors-série, ça porte pas ce nom pour rien.  :;): 

Edit : Kröt, grillé par Ianou. ::P:

----------


## Boubouille

> Le lire, c'est lire l'avenir de Team Fortress 2


Oh oh oh. I see what you did there. Un vrai titan des forums. (Ou sinon c'était pas voulu, mais à ce niveau j'en doute)

----------


## Anton

Aucun intérêt pour moi, mais si ça signifie effectivement se refaire une trésorerie et pourquoi pas attirer du monde vers la ligne générale, bravo et bien ouej'. 

En même temps je suppose qu'il faut connaître plus qu'un minimum WoW et tout ce qui est traité pour se permettre d'en faire un HS... et c'est là à mes yeux la chose la plus importante, l'horreur tapie dans l'ombre, le sombre twist final : CPC JOUE A WOW EN HCG !  ::o: 
 :tired:

----------


## Klamp

> Bon désolé pour le coup de gueule, c'est un peu disproportionné..


Nan t'as raison, mais c'est un traitement étrange, de vouloir proposer un HS sur WoW alors que bah, c'est pas vraiment leur truc...

Si c'est pour vendre, c'est bien, ça n'est pas ce choix qui perturbe, mais pour continuer sur les analogies, c'est comme si _Positif_ ou _Les Cahiers du Cinéma_ faisait une couv sur _G.I. Joe,_ c'est bien étrange. Ca leur permettrait de faire un gros tirage sur un numéro, mais les lecteurs habituels fairaient la gueule et se sentirait un peu trahis.

Bon maintenant c'est qu'un HS, ça n'est que du Jeu Vidéo et ça n'est que _CPC,_ mais c'est la ligne éditoriale qui se démarque de ce qu'on avait l'habitude de voir.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Bof, pas très intéressé peut être, mais pas déçu. 
> 
> 
> Moi je le vois comme un exemplaire pas forcément destiné aux habitués et aux abonnés de Canard PC mais bien à un public différent ( les joueurs de wow en l'occurrence ).  On peut y voir un moyen de ramener des nouveaux lecteurs, ou de faire de "l'argent facile" comme j'ai pu lire plus haut.
> 
>  Peut être bien, et si c'est le cas ça ne me dérange pas le moins du monde, Canard PC reste une entreprise, et une entreprise doit faire du bénéfice. Si la vente d'un hors série ayant une ligne éditoriale différente des magazines réguliers de temps à autre permet de continuer à payer les membres de la rédac ou a faire évoluer notre canard, je ne m'en offusquerais pas. Ce n'est pas comme si ils prostituaient Canard PC avec des couvertures racoleuses et des articles faciles...Un hors-série, ça porte pas ce nom pour rien. 
> 
> Edit : Kröt, grillé par Ianou.


Rien griller du tout , ça fais plaisir a voir pour eux surtout qui doivent flipper a mort sur la prise de risque.

---------- Post ajouté à 22h35 ----------




> Nan t'as raison, mais c'est un traitement étrange, de vouloir proposer un HS sur WoW alors que bah, c'est pas vraiment leur truc...
> 
> Si c'est pour vendre, c'est bien, ça n'est pas ce choix qui perturbe, mais pour continuer sur les analogies, c'est comme si _Positif_ ou _Les Cahiers du Cinéma_ faisait une couv sur _G.I. Joe,_ c'est bien étrange. Ca leur permettrait de faire un gros tirage sur un numéro, mais les lecteurs habituels fairaient la gueule et se sentirait un peu trahis.
> 
> Bon maintenant c'est qu'un HS, ça n'est que du Jeu Vidéo et ça n'est que _CPC,_ mais c'est la ligne éditoriale qui se démarque de ce qu'on avait l'habitude de voir.


C'est un peu pour ça qu'ils l'ont confier le HS a d'autre.Donc Omar et compagnie pourront toujours dire (comme dans le numéro 200 avec le croisement TF23) ce qu'il pense de ce genre de jeux sans pour autant que d'autres membres de CPC le test correctement.

Et puis dans ce cas là on aurait du s'offusquer depuis plus longtemps certain membres de la rédac on une PS3 et y joue en plus. :^_^:

----------


## Ouaflechien

Si ça continu ils vont le sortir le numéro HS sur les jeux pour Mac... m'enfin bon je préfère ne rien dire même si fondamentalement je n'ai rien contre WoW.  ::P:

----------


## Klamp

> C'est un peu pour ça qu'ils l'ont confier le HS a d'autre.Donc Omar et compagnie pourront toujours dire (comme dans le numéro 200 avec le croisement TF23) ce qu'il pense de ce genre de jeux sans pour autant que d'autres membres de CPC le test correctement.
> 
> Et puis dans ce cas là on aurait du s'offusquer depuis plus longtemps certain membres de la rédac on une PS3 et y joue en plus.


Ouais mais c'est WoW quand même ! C'est pas anodin...

Oh, et pis chacun fait ce qu'il veut. Après tout, hein, on est libre d'acheter Assassin's Creed II, Batman Arkham Asylum, Kane & Lynch, ou Modern Warfare 2 avant la sortie du jeu ou des vrais tests, on sait juste à quoi s'attendre. On est libre d'acheter ou pas un mag sur WoW.

CPC Sort un HS WoW et ben soit, c'est con parce qu'un HS MMO ç'aurait été beaucoup plus intéressant.

----------


## Anton

Moi j'attends le reportage sur le Apple Store parisien et un HS spécial Apple en général  :tired:

----------


## Solweig

Sans commentaire ... ah si! Si j' ai envie de pisser au c.. de Wow, non seulement je me le permets mais en plus je l'exprime.

Il vienne de ressortir Sanitarium sur gog.com à 10$, je vais y (re)jouer pour oublier.

----------


## Red_Force

> S'pas pour être méchant, mais depuis toutes ces années avec tous les HS Wow sortis (Joystick en tête qui doit en sortir 15 par an...) vous êtes sûr que c'est un bon plan de se lancer dedans ?


Vu la cote d'amour de Wow à CPC, et le fait que malgré leurs fanfaronnades cépadézidiots, je suppute au contraire que CPC publiant ce hors série c'est qu'ils ont eu des chiffres que nous n'avons pas. 

... Ou alors ils sont vraiment potes avec les Millenium :P

---------- Post ajouté à 23h20 ----------




> Actuellement gros joueur sur WoW, je ne vois l'intérêt de ce numéro (en tout cas la couv ne donne pas envie), je ne peux que constater que c'est de l'argent facile sur un jeu qui regroupe 1 million de joueurs en france, et en même temps il ne faut pas jeter la pierre à Canard PC car d'autre mag font de même, c'est triste car les autre mmo ne sont pas mis en avant du coup faute de joueurs, consommateurs... C'est comme ça....


1 million de joueurs ??? En cumulé depuis le début, peut être, et ce serait déjà énorme. S'il y a 300 00 abonnés là tout de suite maintenant c'est déjà bien (ça doit toujours faire plus que ce qu'on vend de jeu PC par mois en France...)

----------


## StrangeLove

c'est bizarre, ce thread déchaîne les même réactions passionnées que celles que l'on peut voir sur un post de ... disons d'un nerf demo sur le forum officiel WOW. ::ninja:: 

faut-il croire que la communauté geek est partout la même? refuse-t-elle le moindre changement de build ou de ligne editoriale? franchement faut pas s'etonner de colporter une image d'autistes!

je pense que ce HS n'est pas une mauvaise chose, et bien que je ne joue plus a WOW depuis une belle lurette et que je n'affectionne pas particulierement WOW je vais l'acheter quand meme pour soutenir CPC sans lui imposer MA ligne editoriale. 

j'espère sincèrement y voir plus de pubs et voir même quelques concessions vis a vis du MEILLEUR jeux video de tout les temps. On peut ne pas aimer le style ou le business model de WOW, mais la réalité et là :11 millions de personnes jouent regulièrement aux jeux video rien que grâce a WOW. Activision espère vendre 13 millions de copies de COD4MW2 d'ici noel. :Cigare:  :Cigare:  :Cigare:  :Cigare:  :Cigare: 

Machinarium est surement une perle, mais les joueurs potentiels de ce jeu représentent un marché plus limité..

Je fais confiance a la rédaction pour avoir garder tout son esprit critique et aux milleniums pour partager avec la communauté WOW leurs l33t skillz acquis au cours de longues années de pratique assidue du jeu.

Et s'y d'aventure cela donne a Kevin l'envie de se pointer sur le forum CPC je ne le traiterai pas de noob, ca fait autiste je trouve et ca le dissuadera surement d'acheter CPC202.


NB: this is not a troll

----------


## loulou de pomerany

> Wého, on relativise un peu s'il vous plaît.


J'ai joué 4 ans à Linéage II, les MMO c'est pas si mal, surtout (uniquement ?) si le clan est bien.
Cela dit je débecte WoW.

Donc oui, je suis abonné à CPC, oui j'achète les hors séries Hardware, oui j'ai acheté le hors série MMO même si je n'y joue plus en ce moment, mais la non, celui là je ne l'achèterais pas.

De là à cracher sur l'intégrité ne CPC, ne me faite pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit, et même pas pensé.

Si le magazine ne me plais plus je ne l'achète pas, ... stou.

----------


## Klamp

> On peut ne pas aimer le style ou le business model de WOW, mais la réalité et là :11 millions de personnes jouent regulièrement aux jeux video rien que grâce a WOW.


Geek = autiste ? Ok, ça me va, quand je vois mes voisins, j'ai pas envie de sortir de chez moi.

C'est pas parce que y a 11 millions de gars qui y jouent que ça en fait le meilleur jeu de tous les temps. C'est pas la popularité qui fait que c'est bien, ou alors Sims et Pokémon, c'est encore mieux, et pis les vrai JdR c'est Final Fantasy...

Et la ligne éditoriale c'est l'identité d'un journal, alors s'il en change un peu, il change un peu son identité.

Bref, moi je trouve que c'est pas bien, mais c'est pas grave, ça donne des infos sur le jeu et le mag.

----------


## StrangeLove

> Geek = autiste ? Ok, ça me va, quand je vois mes voisins, j'ai pas envie de sortir de chez moi.


je parlais d'image colportée non?




> C'est pas parce que y a 11 millions de gars qui y jouent que ça en fait le meilleur jeu de tous les temps. C'est pas la popularité qui fait que c'est bien, ou alors Sims et Pokémon, c'est encore mieux, et pis les vrai JdR c'est Final Fantasy...


je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi, j'aime CPC parcequ'ils savent reconnaitre un vrai jeu/une vraie daube. N'empêche que l'industrie des jeux video est aussi une industrie de masse avec une realité economique: WOW=11millions d'abonnés! c'est enorme!




> Et la ligne éditoriale c'est l'identité d'un journal, alors s'il en change un peu, il change un peu son identité.
> 
> Bref, moi je trouve que c'est pas bien, mais c'est pas grave, ça donne des infos sur le jeu et le mag.


respect. rien a dire.

----------


## xrogaan

Cela se vois tout de suite que ce numéro est dédiés aux fan du genre. Si tu joue pas a world of warcraft, t'a aucun intérêt a l'acheter sauf pour la bonne action. Genre, le refiler a un môme pour lui pourrir sa vie.

----------


## pegazuss

... Millenium quoi elle est morte cette Guilde, en guilde Fr y a que The Fallen de valable

----------


## Solweig

@StrangeLove : Wow (pour y avoir joue en raid quelques temps afin de tester, comme 90% des MMO sortis) est pour moi loin d' être le meilleur MMO de tous les temps ou alors uniquement sur un plan économique mais cela n'a strictement aucune importance de     mon point de vue, après inutile de troller sur 250 pages, comme tu le dis si bien, garde ton opinion et moi la mienne et les moutons seront bien gardes.

A l'attention des modérateurs, désole pour les accents, mais je n'ai pas trouve comment les insérer sur l'iPhone a part correction automatique.

----------


## Anton

Du moment que les majuscules sont là.

----------


## Klamp

> je parlais d'image colportée non?


Ouais, j'adore cette image ! Je la revendique haut et fort ! I AM AN AUTISTIC GEEK !

----------


## sticky-fingers

...

----------


## Anonyme1023

Marrant mais je m'attendai au topic-débat, et ce depuis le début de l'annonce du Hors Série WoW.

Comme je le disais sur le thread Eve Online, je vois pas l'utilité qu'à Canard PC de sortir un HS sur WoW, qui est un jeu simple d'accès et ou n'importe qui peut faire ce qu'il désire dans le monde de la kikootitude, alors que le MMO chouchou de la rédac (Du moins, celui qui est le plus entendu et le moins critiquer) Eve Online, qui est plutôt difficile à prendre en main et qui a déjà des histoires vraiment interessante (déjà raconté dans divers Cpc) ça aurait surement été plus utile.

Sauf que comme on m'a répondu, certes, ça aurait été utile aux lecteurs de Canard PC, ainsi qu'à la communauté francophone de Eve Online (sachant que ça sera sans doute le premier journal Français à livré un guide) mais la différence c'est que le marché de Eve est beaucoup moins intéressant que le marché de WoW.

Alors non, je ne l'acheterai pas non plus, mais faut surtout voir au-delà de ce Hors Série :
Ca va être vendu comme des petits pains (esperons le.) donnant pas mal de sousous à Canard PC et les faire connaitre.
Ceux qui aimerons achèterons le Canard PC qu'ils trouverons dans le commerce, et lirons surement une news ou deux critiquant WoW et les joueurs de ce MMO en les comparant à des volatiles. Le Fanboy va déchiré son journal et hurler au scandale. Le geek cool va apprecié l'humour et la dérision et va continué, c'est une personne surement comme nous qui supporte l'humour et la critique même sur son MMO favoris.

Mais réfléchissons. Canard PC nous fait gagné beaucoup de choses et ils commencent à devenir indépendant, c'est normal qu'ils prennent les devants en faisant ce premier geste vraiment "commercial" depuis le début de leurs aventures. Ou alors nous prévoient-ils quelques choses de grand et ont besoin d'une petite avance sur leurs bénéfices ? Qu'importe, on s'en fou.

Canard PC ne vous as jamais obligé à acheter leurs journaux.

Là ils montrent CLAIREMENT qu'ils arrivent, justement, au même niveau qu'un Joystick ou n'importe quel autre journal du marché. Pas dans le sens "qualité" mais dans le sens "Vous voyez les mecs, on a commencé avec un hebdomadaire d'une dizaines de page à moins de 2€, et là on vient directement empiété sur votre place avec notre Bi-Mensuel"

Faut voir plus grand. Pas uniquement "Pouah, voilà qu'ils font dans la com..."
(Après si je me trompe, la rédac à tout les droits de me botter le cul)

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

> @StrangeLove : Wow (pour y avoir joue en raid quelques temps afin de tester, comme 90% des MMO sortis) est pour moi loin d' être le meilleur MMO de tous les temps ou alors uniquement sur un plan économique mais cela n'a strictement aucune importance de     mon point de vue, après inutile de troller sur 250 pages, comme tu le dis si bien, garde ton opinion et moi la mienne et les moutons seront bien gardes.
> 
> A l'attention des modérateurs, désole pour les accents, mais je n'ai pas trouve comment les insérer sur l'iPhone a part correction automatique.


Cte frime  ::):

----------


## Nomad

et un CPC qui fait comme les autres, pour doper ses ventes et écouter les fonctionnels marketing spécialistes de la vente de mes deux, un !!!!

----------


## Baka

Moi j'attends avec impatience le numéro HS de l'été prochain " comment perdre 30 kg en 15 jours"...après tout la aussi il y a un gros potentiel de lecteur et du fric a se faire.

Puis un spécial confiture ou tricot pour l'automne et la ils auront aussi plein de nouveau lecteurs qui auront l'occasion de découvrir CPC .... ca sera cool

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, mais faut arrêter les conneries les gars.

SI VOUS NE JOUEZ PAS A WOW, IL NE FAUT PAS ACHETER CE NUMERO.

C'est une aide de jeu uniquement pour WOW, fait par des spécialistes, sauf qu'il y a l'encadrement et la minutie CanardPC derrière. Et ça critique un peu les évolutions du titre et certains de ses glissements douteux.

Faut pas vous mettre la rate au court-bouillon. C'est un Hors Série, on ne vous l'impose pas, ça n'inaugure aucun virage de CanardPC Normal. Moi, je ne le lirais même pas.
C'est juste qu'il y a un public pour ce genre de magazine et que ce public veut le meilleur guide possible, alors on lui donne parce qu'on a le savoir faire...

On vous demande pas de l'acheter, vous pouvez faire comme s'il n'existait pas. Putain, c'est dingue quand même, on dirait que vos parents viennent de vous annoncer qu'ils étaient scientologues...

Les joueurs de WOW l'achèteront, ils auront un truc bien fait et sans pub de Gold Farmers et nous, de notre côté, avec cette thune gagnée, bah, on la réinjectera dans CanardPC pour être sûr de rester toujours aussi indépendant.

Sans dec', CanardPC n'est pas une secte, CanardPC n'est pas un culte, ni un parti, ni un groupuscule : on ne vous en voudra pas de pas acheter un numéro qui ne vous intéresse pas. Et si ça vous fait mal au coeur, faut vraiment aller chez le psy.

----------


## gros_bidule

spy spy !! ha non psy... :tromatisme:

----------


## Tildidoum

> vos parents(...) annoncer (...) étaient scientologues


Quoi, sérieux ? Wah dur. Jamais je m'en serais douté. 
Putain mais comment vous faites pour être au courrant avant tout le monde ?
Décidément, gloire à vous et merci de nous montrer Le Chemin de La Vérité.

Sur ce je m'en vais acheter ce HS spécial WoW. Et une boîte de jeu. Et un abonnement aussi.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Quoi, sérieux ? Wah dur. Jamais je m'en serais douté. 
> Putain mais comment vous faites pour être au courrant avant tout le monde ?
> Décidément, gloire à vous et merci de nous montrer Le Chemin de La Vérité.
> 
> Sur ce je m'en vais acheter ce HS spécial WoW. Et une boîte de jeu. Et un abonnement aussi.


Tu fais une connerie, WOW, c'est de la merde : si tu veux jouer à un MMO, essaye EVE, Fallout Online ou alors attend V13.

Par contre, on te voit jeudi aux séances de dianétiques ?

----------


## Anton

> Sans dec', CanardPC n'est pas une secte, CanardPC n'est pas un culte, ni un parti, ni un groupuscule : on ne vous en voudra pas *de ne pas* acheter un numéro qui ne vous intéresse pas.


Cette version marche aussi, j'espère  :Emo:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Cette version marche aussi, j'espère


Voui, surtout que c'est la bonne.
Je préfère quelqu'un qui n'achète pas un numéro, plutôt que quelqu'un qui nous reproche d'avoir acheté un truc qui ne l'intéresse pas.

N'achetez pas ce numéro si nous ne jouez pas à WOW à haut level.
Putain, on aura même pas dû l'appeller CanardPC Hors Série celui là, ça aurait éviter la confusion.

----------


## gros_bidule

Rho Putain de putain, passé minuit on a le putain de droit de placer un ou deux putains de "putain" par putain de message ? P'taing, con'g hé, y'a des enfants ici.  ::sad:: 
:suicidaire:

----------


## KiwiX

Osef de wow, concentrez vous sur le hardware, dediou.

----------


## Vevster

> Sans dec', CanardPC n'est pas une secte, CanardPC n'est pas un culte, ni un parti, ni un groupuscule : on ne vous en voudra pas de pas acheter un numéro qui ne vous intéresse pas. Et si ça vous fait mal au coeur, faut vraiment aller chez le psy.


Ah flute, je me suis fait avoir, Casque m'avais pourtant vendu cette carte du parti CPC comme authentique  ::|:  
Moi qui était tout fier de mon numéro d'adhérent 1331

----------


## XWolverine

Bah oui, ce n'est pas pour rien que c'est un hors série.
Manquerait plus que les lecteurs râlent parce que le n° 200 n'était pas comme d'habitude : "Quoi, c'est un scandale, des pages en plus, sur des délires de la rédac, je suis trahis, drapeau breton, tout ça, ..."

'tain, moi je suis content, les gros articles sur les MMO dont je me désintéresse complètement ne sont pas dans mon CPC habituel, mais bien rangés (ghetto-isés ?) dans un HS à part. Bonheur, quoi  :;): 
Et puis si ça ramène de la thune à CPC et de nouveaux lecteurs (donc de la thune), et bien tant mieux.

----------


## Ralph128

Faire un hors-série wow, je comprend que ça effraye les vieux lecteurs (que je suis) vu que ça a un arrière gout de Joystick à une certaine époque. Et bizarrement avec les même arguments à grand coup de "vous en faites pas les gars, c'estrien qu'une fois juré craché". On voit comment ça a fini.

Mais soit. Un HF WOW par CPC, ça aurait pu être bien. Le problème c'est quand je vois un sommaire totalement pompé de n'importe quel HS de n'importe quel magazine.
Pourquoi continuer a croire que WOW est encore un jeu massif ? Réveillez-vous les gens, la guilde  dans wow c'est mort. La moitié des groupes PU (Pick up) avancent mieux que la très grande majorité des guildes. Partir du principe que wow c'est raider comme les Milleniums, c'est passer a coté de ce que veux bli². 
Actuelement, wow, c'est 9 mois de jeu solo, ce qui est beaucoup plus que tous les autres jeux que j'ai connu. Mais c'est plus du tout un jeu massif. Et lister les sets T8/9/1000 sur 40 pages ça sert à rien (d'abord parce que tous le monde les connais déjà et surtout parce que 10% des gens seulement font l'effort d'aller les chercher). Pourquoi ne pas faire plutot des articles sur l'économie du jeu ? J'en lis jamais alors qu'il y a tellement à dire. Pourquoi ne pas faire d'articles sur les métiers et leur capacité à générer de l'argent ? Pourquoi je ne lis jamais d'articles (en vf) sur comment torcher MC a 2 ? C'est tout aussi interessant que la table des loots EDC25H.

Wow c'est super, mais pas comment vous le présentez. PU powa !

(100Kpo au compteur, 7K HF, Full T9, /played 9 mois, Never Guilded)

----------


## Anton

Quand je pense que j'ai /cancel en étant même pas full T1 ou 2 je sais plus  ::P:  mais un des premiers Priest 60 de Kirin Tor... C'était le bon temps  :Emo:

----------


## olivarius

Un hors série Eve Online  ::lol::  avec les sous du HS WoW  :;):

----------


## Phileas

> *franchement faut pas s'étonner de colporter une image d'autistes!*
> 
> [_blablablasuite_]


Avis auquel je me rallie, marrant comme on se crispe à la moindre pitite chose qui grippe la machine hein ?! Pourtant y'a pas péril en la demeure...

----------


## Sk-flown

> SI VOUS NE JOUEZ PAS A WOW, IL NE FAUT PAS ACHETER CE NUMERO.


 ::o: 

Ptain cette révélation, je suis abasourdi, faut prévenir quand des vérités d'une telle ampleur sont assénées aussi abruptement comme ça.

----------


## skyblazer

Je me souviens avoir lu dans Joystick (bouh ! mais c'était il y a 2/3 ans, j'espère qu'il y a prescription  ::cry:: ), dans le courrier des lecteurs un type qui se plaignait du nombre de HS sur WoW qui sortaient. Suivi d'une explication logique : il y a plus de clients pour un HS WoW que pour un numéro normal. Et qu'ils ne font pas tourner une association caritative.

Et je pense que pour CPC ça doit être la même. Et j'en suis même plutôt certain.

----------


## Rabbitman

> Les joueurs de WOW l'achèteront, ils auront un truc bien fait et sans pub de Gold Farmers et nous, de notre côté, avec cette thune gagnée, bah, on la réinjectera dans CanardPC pour être sûr de rester toujours aussi indépendant.


C'est là que j'ai un petit doute, en fait. J'espère pour vous que je me plante, mais WoW a une quantité astronomique de site d'infos, de stratégie ou de news, et je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait tant de monde que ça, même parmi les joueurs de WoW - qui sont prêts à payer 10€ pour un familier virtuel - qui soient intéressés par en avoir le 10eme en payant. Je ne suis pas non plus sûr que le statut de frères Bogdanoff de WoW de Millenium joue en votre faveur, même si c'est sûrement le meilleur compromis entre connaissance du jeu et qualité d'expression, les controverses qu'a traversé la guilde (la dernière en date ça doit être d'avoir fusionné avec une guilde plus performante qu'eux en gardant leur propre nom) risques de pousser les acteurs potentiels à ne pas acheter un magazine rédigé intégralement par eux (je ne pense pas qu'un des journalistes de CPC ait écrit un article de fond sur WoW, reprenez-moi si je me trompe).
Mais le principal problème, c'est la date de sortie, actuellement c'est le creux de la vague pour le contenu de WoW, le sursaut d'intérêt qu'il pourrait y avoir va venir dans 2 ou 3 semaines normalement, avec le dernier gros patch de l'extension, celui que tous les joueurs attendent depuis 1 an, alors que le patch de contenu actuel est, de l'avis général, l'un des moins intéressants depuis la sortie du jeu, donc je pense que c'est un mauvais timing de faire un numéro maintenant, avec contenu qui n'intéressera personne et sera de surcroit dépassé très rapidement.

Enfin malgré tout ça, on peut espérer que le marché potentiel soit suffisamment grand pour qu'une proportion même minime soit intéressante, et que ce hors-série soit plus rentable (puisque c'est le but avoué) qu'un numéro standard.

----------


## Guls

Un hors-série Wow... effectivement commercialement ça fait sens, mais ça me déçoit de Canard PC...

Tant que CPC ne devient pas "Wow-Magazine" comme un certain Joystick...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> N
> 
> . C'est un Hors Série, on ne vous l'impose pas, ça n'inaugure aucun virage de CanardPC Normal. Moi, je ne le lirais même pas.


En temps que rédac' chef t'es pas censé vérifier le contenu ?  :tired: 

Feignasse !!!

----------


## Jeckhyl



----------


## Mr Ianou

Un doliprane aux algues dans un verre d'eau géant ?

J'ai rien compris.

Mais on me fait dire que tu as raison.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Un hors-série Wow... effectivement commercialement ça fait sens, mais ça me déçoit de Canard PC...


Ouaip, un magazine de jeux vidéo qui fait un hors-série sur un jeu vidéo c'est vraiment un scandale. Bientôt ils vont se mettre à faire des tests de jeu si ça continue à dégénérer !

----------


## tb-51

OH Un HS special WOW! un de plus  ::P:

----------


## Gunthar Olafson

Les 10 et 11 novembre, journées nationales des pleureuses.

----------


## Chartreuse

Rhaaa j'ai stoppé Wow ya 1 an si je retombe dedans ça va barder!!!!!!

edit : ha lol le débat sur ce hors-série, faut arrêter le délire messieurs, comme l'a rappelé Boulon, CPC c'est pas une secte ou une religion, vous ne jouez pas à wow, vous ne l'achetez pas... Moi j'ai ENORMEMENT joué à ce jeu, et je serais curieux de le lire juste pour avoir la griffe cpc sur ce monde virtuel... mais pas besoin de crier hystériquement et de s'ouvrir les veines en invoquant Cthulhu... ca ne change en rien le magazine standard !

----------


## Sewel

J'avoue que ce hors serie la me laisse perplexe, un HS sur Aion m'aurait paru plus legitime, par rapport au succes qu'il peut avoir depuis sa sortie et qu'il a déjà bcp trop de HS sur WoW (hs pour hors sujet?). En meme temps un hors série Aion je m'en serait autant tapé le cul par terre vu que je n'y joue plus non plus.
Donc j'ai choisi mon camp, je vais me mettre du coté des pleureuses.

----------


## StrangeLove

@jeckhyl: tempête dans un verre d'eau?

----------


## Red_Force

> On vous demande pas de l'acheter, vous pouvez faire comme s'il n'existait pas. Putain, c'est dingue quand même, on dirait que vos parents viennent de vous annoncer qu'ils étaient scientologues...


Est ce vraiment dingue ? Canard PC s'est défini contre un certain nombre de chose, dont WoW. Voilà maintenant un hors série Canard PC WoW. Si Canard PC était prospère, ce serait un vrai flame war. Là j'ai le sentiment que les gens, au moins ici, comprennent et approuvent la tactique en large part. Je trouve que c'est déjà pas mal. Après tout, si quelqu'un avait dit il y a deux mois "hé, Canard PC prépare un hors série Wow", ça aurait semblé aussi invraisemblable qu'il y a neuf mois quelqu'un annonçant "hé, Valve va annoncer un L4D2"....

----------


## Marty

> Après tout, si quelqu'un avait dit il y a deux mois "hé, Canard PC prépare un hors série Wow", ça aurait semblé aussi invraisemblable qu'il y a neuf mois quelqu'un annonçant "hé, Valve va annoncer un L4D2"....


Ah mais on t'a pas dit ?
Le prochaine HS CPC WOW sort dans deux mois.

----------


## DarzgL

> Et donc le HS Aion est prévu pour quand ?


Je joue pas à quelque MMO que ce soit, mais c'est vrai qu'un HS Aion serait beaucoup plus logique (et sans doute plus vendeur ?). Franchement excusez-moi mais un HS WoW quoi... Faut encourager la nouveauté un peu...

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Est ce vraiment dingue ? Canard PC s'est défini contre un certain nombre de chose, dont WoW.


Ouais, c'est exactement comme s'ils se mettaient à soutenir HADOPI.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Putain, on aura même pas dû l'appeler CanardPC Hors Série celui là, ça aurait évité la confusion.


Heu, ça aurait été une belle connerie si l'objectif est aussi de rameuté un peu de nouveau lecteur à CPC. 
Faut pas avoir honte d'avoir fait un HS sur un des (Le ?) jeux  PC le plus joué au monde. J'veux dire, vous êtes un mag PC à la base, heu non ?  ::rolleyes:: 

edit : je précise, que je ne connais rien à Wow et que j'ai jamais joué à un MMO et que je n'achèterai sans doute pas ce HS. Cela dit, vu le nombre de fans fous furieux du jeu et acheteurs compulsifs, je crois en la réussite de ce numéro et j'espère qu'il ne fera qu'élargir le lectorat du mag'.

----------


## Tildidoum

> Un hors-série Wow... effectivement commercialement ça fait sens, mais ça me déçoit de Canard PC...
> 
> Tant que CPC ne devient pas "Wow-Magazine" comme un certain Joystick...


Voué perso j'achetais encore un Joystick de temps en temps jusqu'au jour ou j'en ai eu mare que des previews ou des tests très limites se trouvent encadrés par des news WoW, des interview WoW, des guides WoW et des cartes à collectionner WoW.
Pour moi tant que le MMO massivement multi sus-cité ne vient pas dégouliner sur une page sur deux de mon magazine, et tant que les articles gardent leur doux parfum d'honnêteté, y'a pas de problème.

Si les pages WoW se trouvent sagement rangées dans un HS que j'ai le choix d'acheter ou pas, c'est ptet carrément la meilleure solution tout court : les WoWeurs de goût ont la possibilité de trouver des pages CPC qui vont bien, les autres n'auront pas à en bouffer dans leur magazine préféré.




> Tu fais une connerie, WOW, c'est de la merde : si tu veux jouer à un MMO, essaye EVE, Fallout Online ou alors attend V13.
> 
> Par contre, on te voit jeudi aux séances de dianétiques ?


Comme d'hab. J'en ai parlé à mon banquier, il trouve que c'est un peu cher vos scéances. Quel naze, je crois que son esprit n'est pas très très ouvert. 

Sinon cest bon j'ai tout acheté et pré-précommandé V13, et j'ai aussi renouvelé vos abonnements dans la foulée.
A jeudi !

----------


## deeeg

Immédiatement, LA question primordiale qui me taraude l'esprit : Y aura-t'il des conseils pour améliorer son skill de pêche ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Nan mais calmez-vous, c'est pas comme si CPC sortait un HS Consoles.






 :tired:

----------


## Ashraam

> Je joue pas à quelque MMO que ce soit, mais c'est vrai qu'un HS Aion serait beaucoup plus logique (et sans doute plus vendeur ?). Franchement excusez-moi mais un HS WoW quoi... Faut encourager la nouveauté un peu...


Clairement, mais bon pour Aion il faudrait contacter une autre guilde que Millenium, genre Origine Online par exemple (ça me fait de la peine de l'avouer vu que je n'y suis plus, mais ils ont tout de même une sacrée expérience du jeu, et ont toujours eu une très bonne organisation).

Contactez Gwarf par exemple, il se fera un plaisir de donner des infos pour faire un excellent HS ^^

----------


## Nyrius

> Un hors-série Wow... effectivement commercialement ça fait sens, mais ça me déçoit de Canard PC...
> 
> Tant que CPC ne devient pas "Wow-Magazine" comme un certain Joystick...


Et ces 84 HS sur cette fameuse dau... aventure en ligne.

----------


## gripoil

Moi j'croyais que les joueurs de wow ils savaient déjà tout 6 mois avant que les nouveautés arrivent. Genre "T'as vu dans la 3.3 [insérez du blabla de mmorpgeurs, j'ai pas d'inspiration]"

Pis ça fait beaucoup de pages, ça va être rudement dur de pas se faire chier pour quelqu'un qui n'aime pas le jeu  ::XD:: 
J'croyais aussi que les joueurs eux même se faisaient chier sur wow, mais "Y'a que ça parceque dans Aion y'a pas de [autre truc de mmorpg qui déchire qu'y'a pas dans Aion]" donc que ça vendait pas quoi.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Clairement, mais bon pour Aion il faudrait contacter une autre guilde que Millenium, genre Origine Online par exemple (ça me fait de la peine de l'avouer vu que je n'y suis plus, mais ils ont tout de même une sacrée expérience du jeu, et ont toujours eu une très bonne organisation).
> 
> Contactez Gwarf par exemple, il se fera un plaisir de donner des infos pour faire un excellent HS ^^


Je crois qu'on a un HS MMO Aion dans les cartons aussi.

----------


## Pelomar

Et un HS mod ?  :tired:

----------


## Treebeard

Le premier CPC que je n'acheterai pas \o/

----------


## O.Boulon

Si tu crois qu'on va t'embaucher pour l'écrire,tu peux toujours courir... Gros malin !
Plus sérieusement, faut voir, le problème du Hors Série Mod, c'est qu'on en parle déjà beaucoup sur le site et dans les numéros normaux de CPC.

----------


## Akodo

Ca me fait halluciner tout ce débat miteux...
On a un super magazine, avec des gens cools et avec lesquels on peut discuter, un truc indépendant qui a déjà prouvé par le passé sa non corruption, avec de l'humour et tout... Sauf qu'il en chie le Canard. Y a quelques mois vers le numéro de MadWorld c'était bien craignos, avec des discussions sur le fofo pour savoir comment leur filer un coup de main. Et maintenant qu'ils sortent un truc qui va peut être leur rapporter un peu d'argent, y a toute une cohorte de râleuse qui débarque.
Putain mais vous avez que ça à foutre de votre journée ?
C'est pas comme si ils allaient faire 10 pages de WoW à chaque numéro ! Et comme le dit Boulon, ça vous concerne pas, ben l'achetez pas ! Et le fric qu'ils vont en retirer c'est pas pour aller en vacances au Bahamas hein, c'est juste pour acheter la pâtée de Mr Chat et de l'encre pour leur machines à écrire (ça se saurait si ils avaient des PC à la rédac)

C'est pas comme si :
-CPC augmentait son prix.
-CPC se vendait aux éditeurs, genre EA pour n'en citer qu'un.
-CpC passait bi-mensuel (oups  ::ninja:: )

Bref, leave CPC alone  :Emo:

----------


## Marchemort

Je comprends même pas pourquoi ça fait débat cette histoire...  :tired:

----------


## Pelomar

> Si tu crois qu'on va t'embaucher pour l'écrire,tu peux toujours courir... Gros malin !
> Plus sérieusement, faut voir, le problème du Hors Série Mod, c'est qu'on en parle déjà beaucoup sur le site et dans les numéros normaux de CPC.


J'ai joué, j'ai perdu  :Cigare: 


Bon pour revenir au sujet, moi je m'en fous, tant mieux pour ceux que ca intéresse et tant pis pour les autres :constructif:

----------


## Ashraam

> Bref, leave CPC alone


Tout à fait, le seul point qui m'ennuie un peu concerne plus la forme que le fond, si seulement les couvertures étaient plus solides, ce ne serait pas du luxe ^^' Mais bon c'est complètement HS ici  ::):

----------


## Marchemort

> Bon pour revenir au sujet, moi je m'en fous, tant mieux pour ceux que ca intéresse et tant pis pour les autres :constructif:


C'est ce que je voulais dire.  :^_^:

----------


## Angelina

> Tempête dans un verre d'eau


Magnifique. ::o:

----------


## Flonflon

> Blabla


Normal que les gens soient déçus.

CPC qui fait un HS Wow c'est comme si le Canard Enchaîné foutait de la pub dans leur journal : c'est pas la fin du monde mais symboliquement c'est fort. 

Mais la réalité économique est passée par là et pour continuer à fournir des serveur écrire leur journal on a bien compris que CPC doit trouver une solution. 

Prostitution par rapport au discour pour les uns, Courage doublé d'un coup de poker pour les autres, il faut reconnaître que le HS Wow est la meilleure solution pour faire rentrer de l'argent sans pour autant polluer le magazine.

----------


## Angelina

Perso ce que je trouve le plus affligeant, ce n'est pas tant le wow ou ne pas wow, mais plutôt le fanboyisme aveugle de certains.

----------


## Pelomar

Bah, vu comment CPC a toujours chié sur Wow, je peux comprendre qu'on puisse trouve ca bizarre que d'un coup ils sortent un HS entier sur le sujet.

Pas de quoi chier une pendule, mais bon.

----------


## Akodo

> Normal que les gens soient déçus.


Mais déçus de quoi ?
Ils avaient rien promis...
Ils n'ont jamais dit "Non, nous ne ferons jamais de HS WoW."

Et +1 pour Angie.
CPC c'est pas le petit Jésus.

----------


## Anonyme871

> CPC c'est pas le petit Jésus.


Wait.. what ?  ::o:

----------


## Akodo

> Wait.. what ?


Oui je sais que les gens vont être déçus mais il fallait le dire.
Et le père noël n'existe pas non plus  :Emo:

----------


## znokiss

@ La Rédac : tous ces gens qui vous suivent comme des illuminés la bave aux lèvres, et qui s'agitent comme des pignoufs dès qu'on bouscule leurs habitudes, ça doit faire un peu peur, parfois...

----------


## kazcroot

> C'est cool, ça sera utile pour les *joueurs de WoW qui n'ont pas internet*.


MER IL ET FOU

 ::rolleyes:: 

Enkuler de rire.

Si tu n'étais pas là Rabbitman, nous serions nous !

----------


## Angelina

> CPC c'est pas le petit Jésus.





> Et le père noël n'existe pas non plus


Didonc les balises spoiler c'est pas fait pour les chiens.  :<_<:

----------


## foupoudav

> Tiens le premier numéro de CPC que je ne vais pas acheter de ma vie... Il fallait bien commencer un jour.
> 
> J'espère que ce sera le dernier (que j'achèterai pas)



désolé de plussoyer pour ça! mais ce jeu ne m'intéresse pas du tout.
Après, moi, la polémique "y sont vendus a satan" et "yzon raison yzon bzoin dfrike"  j'y touche pas.

----------


## Castor

> @ La Rédac : tous ces gens qui vous suivent comme des illuminés la bave aux lèvres, et qui s'agitent comme des pignoufs dès qu'on bouscule leurs habitudes, ça doit faire un peu peur, parfois...


ATTENTION hein, je vous préviens la rédac hein, il se peut que je l'achète PAS hein, faites-gaffes hein JSUIS UN FOU MOI hein, je m'en carre de WoW, mais je vais ptet pas l'acheter hein !

----------


## Akodo

Puisque c'est comme ça je vais me désabonner et m'abonner à ELLE.

Au moins ils feront pas de HS WoW EUX  ::cry::  :ma vie n'a plus de sens:

----------


## Angelina

Attention spoiler alert:

1- 

Spoiler Alert! 


Et malgré les apparences, Barrack Obama c'est pas un maître jedi non plus !



2- 

Spoiler Alert! 


Et Natalie Portman, elle fait caca comme tout le monde !!!



3- 

Spoiler Alert! 


Et Omar Boulon, en vrai, il est super gentil.



Oui je sais, maintenant, l'Univers peut s'écrouler sur lui même. (dans 30mn de préfèrence)


:Méga-emo:

----------


## Casque Noir

> J'avoue que ce hors serie la me laisse perplexe, un HS sur Aion m'aurait paru plus legitime, par rapport au succes qu'il peut avoir depuis sa sortie et qu'il a déjà bcp trop de HS sur WoW (hs pour hors sujet?). En meme temps un hors série Aion je m'en serait autant tapé le cul par terre vu que je n'y joue plus non plus.
> Donc j'ai choisi mon camp, je vais me mettre du coté des pleureuses.


Le prochain HS MMO est justement sur AION.
Oui parce que bizarrement, Canard PC MMO parle de MMO, de tous les MMO. Le premier numéro était sur les MMO gratuits, le second sur WOW, le troisième sur AION, le quatrième sera surement sur EVE Online et un ou deux autres jeux, etc... c'est dingue hein ? Que des MMO !

----------


## Roland Flure

> Le prochain HS MMO est justement sur AION.
> Oui parce que bizarrement, Canard PC MMO parle de MMO, de tous les MMO. Le premier numéro était sur les MMO gratuits, le second sur WOW, le troisième sur AION, le quatrième sera surement sur EVE Online et un ou deux autres jeux, etc... c'est dingue hein ? Que des MMO !


T'es vache toi. Tu veux pas leur enlever des raisons de se plaindre non plus ?

----------


## Casque Noir

> Normal que les gens soient déçus.
> 
> CPC qui fait un HS Wow c'est comme si le Canard Enchaîné foutait de la pub dans leur journal : c'est pas la fin du monde mais symboliquement c'est fort.


FAUX, ARCHI FAUX, FAUX !!!!!! Bon, disons que ce n'est pas pareil. Canard PC MMO (pour l'instant sous forme de HS) est un autre mag qui ne parle que de MMO, comme le CPC Hardware ne parle que de hardware.

Donc, c'est FAUX et complètement FAUX !!!

Et faire un Canard PC MMO qui ne parlerait pas du MMO le plus joué du monde, ce serait quand même le comble. A moins que je ne sois complètement con.

----------


## Anton

Moi je trouve que c'est un concept. Qui se tient. Voire, pourrait faire fureur  :tired:

----------


## Red_Force

> il faut reconnaître que le HS Wow est la meilleure solution pour faire rentrer de l'argent sans pour autant polluer le magazine.


Espérons-le (que l'argent rentre). D'autres part, je suppose qu'une partie du calcul est quand même de récupérer de nouveaux lecteurs parmi les gens assez à fond dans Wow pour acheter un HS alors qu'on est nul part entre deux extensions. Ce serait cohérent, et à vrai dire simplement correct, de ne pas les insulter à longueur de colonne maintenant...

----------


## Casque Noir

> Espérons-le (que l'argent rentre). D'autres part, je suppose qu'une partie du calcul est quand même de récupérer de nouveaux lecteurs parmi les gens assez à fond dans Wow pour acheter un HS alors qu'on est nul part entre deux extensions.


Oui, on a 1 mois et demi de retard sur ce HS, et je suis d'accord qu'il tombe un peu entre deux...




> Ce serait cohérent, et à vrai dire simplement correct, de ne pas les insulter à longueur de colonne maintenant...


Bah, ils nous restent les utilisateurs de Mac, ça devrait aller.

----------


## znokiss

Et les joueurs de péhesseuhtroua.

----------


## Romses

Je suis abonné à CPC et joueur-WOW-mais-je-me-soigne. Demain j'irais acheter ce HS, même si je ne joue pas à haut niveau. Un guide WOW à la sauce CPC je prend !

Si la rédac de CPC décide de sortir une série de HS sur les MMO, il serait "étonnant" d'éviter de parler du premier d'entre eux (au moins en nombre de clients). 

On dirait que certains d'entre vous on découvert que maman avait un amant ! Si vous pensez qu'il ont trahit la cause, cramez les bureaux de la rédac : le message sera clair je crois. Bon, un peu fort mais clair.

Par contre si dans le prochain HS matos un journaliste ose écrire un mot sur ces salopards d'Intel : là je ne répond plus de rien !

----------


## Grishnak

Je comprends rien à ce débat foireux...

Si le HS ne vous plaît pas, ne l'achetez pas...

Si vous pensez que CPC a viré sa cutie (cuti, cuty, kuty...???) à cause d'un simple HS sur WoW alors là on ne peut plus rien pour vous!!!  :;):

----------


## yopoubs

+1 avec angelina pour le le fanboyisme aveugle de certains.
faudrait pas que ça deviennent sectaire non plus...
cela dit je me souviens avoir lu çà sur le site :
"World of Warcraft est un jeu passionnant. A peu près autant qu'un boulot d'expert comptable. Il s'agit d'arriver à l'heure en raid sous peine de se faire engueuler par son patron chef de guilde, de bosser farmer pendant des heures des instances déjà vues et revues, et de rentrer brocouille à la maison en n'ayant pas la chance de looter le super objet épique que vous attendez depuis trois mois. Sans parler du fait d'avoir une stricte interdiction de faire le con sur teamspeak sous peine de ban ou de jouer avec une bande d'adolescents prépubères attardés faisant leur pseudo rebelle anarchiste alors qu'ils veulent une discipline quasiment militaire quand il s'agit de jouer. Bref je pense que même un boulot de désanuseur de porc doit être plus folichon et joyeux."

----------


## zAo

Wow, perso je suis passé à autre chose... je suis pas trop dans le coeur de cible, mais ceci dit, belle couv ! le graphiste a fait du bon taff ^^

----------


## Sk-flown

On est tous fanboy de quelque chose, Cacao par exemple il est fanboy des flageolets, il devient difforme a cause des gaz, mais c'est comme ça, je le respecte quand même, c'est la vie.

----------


## Castor

> Bah, ils nous restent les utilisateurs de Mac, ça devrait aller.


Putain les joueurs de WoW sur Mac, qu'est-ce-qu'ils prennent  :^_^:

----------


## exarkun

> Tu fais une connerie, *WOW, c'est de la merde* : si tu veux jouer à un MMO, essaye EVE, Fallout Online ou alors attend V13.
> 
> Par contre, on te voit jeudi aux séances de dianétiques ?


Belle réaction après avoir marqué plus haut sur le hors série :
"fait par des spécialistes"
"meilleur guide possible"
"savoir faire"

Qui sont ces personnes qui jouent à cette merde et écrivent des trucs fabuleux sur ce jeu pour le vendre à ces types qui font des séances de dianétique?


"Les joueurs de WOW l'achèteront, ils auront un truc bien fait et sans pub de Gold Farmers et nous, de notre côté, avec cette thune gagnée, bah, on la réinjectera dans CanardPC pour être sûr de rester toujours aussi indépendant."

J'adore, le paradoxe dans cette phrase, besoin de tune avec indépendant.

----------


## Akodo

> "Les joueurs de WOW l'achèteront, ils auront un truc bien fait et sans pub de Gold Farmers et nous, de notre côté, avec cette thune gagnée, bah, on la réinjectera dans CanardPC pour être sûr de rester toujours aussi indépendant."
> 
> J'adore, le paradoxe dans cette phrase, besoin de tune avec indépendant.



Oui parce que c'est bien connu les indépendants ils sucent des cailloux et écrivent avec leur sang.

Tiens on va même ajouter un exemple :

World of Goo -> jeu indépendant -> vendu -> faire de l'argent.
Tu trouves qu'il y a un paradoxe là-dedans ?

----------


## exarkun

> Oui parce que c'est bien connu les indépendants ils sucent des cailloux et écrivent avec leur sang.
> 
> Tiens on va même ajouter un exemple :
> 
> World of Goo -> jeu indépendant -> vendu -> faire de l'argent.
> Tu trouves qu'il y a un paradoxe là-dedans ?


Oh moi je m'en fou de Canard PC , ils peuvent sortir tout les HS qu'ils veulent je m'en tape le coquillard. C'est juste que je trouve ça facile de faire des articles sur WoW , ce jeu de merde, pour faire des sous, un peu comme faire des photos de Nicolas qui se touche pour vendre des magazines people. Je leur jette pas la pierre à la rédaction, ils ont bien raison de se faire des tunes sur les gens qui jouent à cette merde comme ils disent, en réalité , à mon gout ça leur fait perdre en crédibilité, mais ça ne regarde que moi. Vivement le test de CoD 6 .

----------


## Roland Flure

> Belle réaction après avoir marqué plus haut sur le hors série :
> "fait par des spécialistes"
> "meilleur guide possible"
> "savoir faire"
> 
> Qui sont ces personnes qui jouent à cette merde et écrivent des trucs fabuleux sur ce jeu pour le vendre à ces types qui font des séances de dianétique?


On reprend : les Canard PC Hors-Série (Hardware, Console ou MMO) ne sont pas écrits par les mêmes rédacteurs que le bimensuel.




> J'adore, le paradoxe dans cette phrase, besoin de tune avec indépendant.


Les salaires, le loyer de la rédac, les factures d'électricité de la rédac, les pilules de Boulon. Ils payent tout ça avec quoi ? Des bisous ? Du vomi de Gringo ?
Désolé de te décevoir, mais le fait qu'ils soient indépendants ne signifie pas pour autant qu'ils écrivent dans une prairie bordée de fleurs blanches, tous nus et au milieu des licornes et buvant l'eau de pluie.

----------


## Akodo

Ce qui n'aurait pas été crédible c'est de dire qu'ils adorent ce jeu et que c'est la raison pour laquelle ils font un HS.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Ce qui n'aurait pas été crédible c'est de dire qu'ils adorent ce jeu et que c'est la raison pour laquelle ils font un HS.


Voilà.
Là je ne vois en quoi c'est incohérent. La majeure partie des membres de la rédaction du bimensuel n'aiment pas WoW. Et alors ? C'est pas eux qui ont fait le hors-série dessus. Boulon dit même ne pas l'avoir lu.

A partir de là, en quoi vous vous sentez trahis dans vos petits cœurs de jouvencelles éplorées ?

----------


## exarkun

> On reprend : les Canard PC Hors-Série (Hardware, Console ou MMO) ne sont pas écrits par les mêmes rédacteurs que le bimensuel.
> 
> 
> Les salaires, le loyer de la rédac, les factures d'électricité de la rédac, les pilules de Boulon. Ils payent tout ça avec quoi ? Des bisous ? Du vomi de Gringo ?
> Désolé de te décevoir, mais le fait qu'ils soient indépendants ne signifie pas pour autant qu'ils écrivent dans une prairie bordée de fleurs blanches, tous nus et au milieu des licornes et buvant l'eau de pluie.


Ha bon ils ont besoin de sortir des HS pour vivre? Cela sous entend que les le magazine bi mensuel ne se vend pas? Ha en effet quel dommage alors, heureusement qu'un jeu de merde fait vendre... ouf ils sont sauvés.

----------


## O.Boulon

Dis t'étais pas ban toi pour une succession de conneries incroyables ?

----------


## Roland Flure

> Ha bon ils ont besoin de sortir des HS pour vivre? Cela sous entend que les le magazine bi mensuel ne se vend pas? Ha en effet quel dommage alors, heureusement qu'un jeu de merde fait vendre... ouf ils sont sauvés.


En fait tu le fais exprès, c'est ça ?
Ils font des hors-série MMO. C'est logique qu'il y en ait un sur WoW, tu ne trouves pas ?
D'autant que ce hors-série n'a pas pour thème "WoW c tro dla bal lol" mais en est un guide complet. De plus, ce ne sont pas les mêmes rédacteurs que le bimensuel (bis).

Qu'est ce qui te fait bondir à ce point là ?
Mince alors, je n'aime pas spécialement WoW non plus. Je ne vais pas l'acheter, c'est tout. C'est simple.
Quel besoin de chercher une haute trahison dans ce hors-série ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> En fait tu le fais exprès, c'est ça ?
> Ils font des hors-série MMO. C'est logique qu'il y en ait un sur WoW, tu ne trouves pas ?
> D'autant que ce hors-série n'a pas pour thème "WoW c tro dla bal lol" mais en est un guide complet. De plus, ce ne sont pas les mêmes rédacteurs que le bimensuel (bis).
> 
> Qu'est ce qui te fait bondir à ce point là ?
> Mince alors, je n'aime pas spécialement WoW non plus. Je ne vais pas l'acheter, c'est tout. C'est simple.
> Quel besoin de chercher une haute trahison dans ce hors-série ?


C'est sa spécialité...
Il est complètement teubé, c'est le gars responsable du "le viol c'est pas grave" si je me rappelle bien.

----------


## Drayke

Super votre hors série, digne de...euh
...bah...
Joystick tiens.

Je vois pas l'intérêt d'en sortir un énième, y a intérêt à y avoir du Couly sinon je vais même pas m'emmerder à le feuilleter dans les rayons.

----------


## exarkun

> Dis t'étais pas ban toi pour une succession de conneries incroyables ?


Des conneries incroyables? Je ne sais pas en ce qui me concerne, par contre il y a eu pas mal d'articles d'une connerie incroyable en revanche. 

Ce qui m'énerve chez toi c'est quand tu dis qu'un jeu c'est de la merde et que le journal pour lequel tu bosses sorte un HS sur ce même jeu. Que tu n'aimes pas ok, je comprend chacun ses goûts ! C'est juste que ça marque mal, un peu comme mettre une bonne note à un jeu et dire par dérriere "ne l'achetez pas hein c'est de la merde".

"Il est complètement teubé, c'est le gars responsable du "le viol c'est pas grave" si je me rappelle bien."

Et arrête de transformer mes propos sur ce vieux sujet, je pourrai en dire autant sur ta complicité pour la torture des animaux si j'étais de mauvaise foi comme toi

----------


## O.Boulon

> Super votre hors série, digne de...euh
> ...bah...
> Joystick tiens.
> 
> Je vois pas l'intérêt d'en sortir un énième, y a intérêt à y avoir du Couly sinon je vais même pas m'emmerder à le feuilleter dans les rayons.


Bah le feuillette pas, c'est ce que je répète depuis le début du topic.
Si vous ne jouez pas à WOW, ce HS Cpc WOW n'a aucun intérêt pour vous.
Purée, vous êtes dures de la feuille.

Edit : Ah oui... C'est le monsieur qui voulait porter plainte contre CPC parce qu'il y a des gens qui discutait d'une histoire de chat violenté...

----------


## Roland Flure

Si je te suis exarkun, sortir un hors-série dessus c'est lui attribuer une bonne note ?

----------


## Reizz

exarkun : conseil pour ce soir : ferme le browser, souffle un peu.


Sinon j'aimerai bien lire des avis sur ce hors série.
Je retire. Peut être n'était-il pas encore en kiosque hier.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Ce qui m'énerve chez toi c'est quand tu dis qu'un jeu c'est de la merde et que le journal pour lequel tu bosses sorte un HS sur ce même jeu. Que tu n'aimes pas ok, je comprend chacun ses goûts ! C'est juste que ça marque mal, un peu comme mettre une bonne note à un jeu et dire par derrière "ne l'achetez pas hein c'est de la merde".


Mais tu dis n'importe quoi. Tu préfère le conformisme et la langue de bois ? 
Que Boulon ait un avis sur WOW et l'exprime le plus crûment c'est son droit bordel de merde (surtout qu'il est un peu chez lui là) et c'est sûrement pour ce genre de chose que la plupart des gens achète CPC. 
Je vois pas en quoi c'est incompatible avec la rédaction d'un HSérie, rédigé par des journalistes qui ont sûrement plus d'affinité avec WOW que Boulon.

Je me plante peut-être, mais je ne pense pas que M. Boulon, tout rédacteur en chef qu'il soit, représente l'ensemble des goûts vidéo ludique de la rédaction.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Oh moi je m'en fou de Canard PC , ils peuvent sortir tout les HS qu'ils veulent je m'en tape le coquillard. C'est juste que je trouve ça facile de faire des articles sur WoW , ce jeu de merde, pour faire des sous, un peu comme faire des photos de Nicolas qui se touche pour vendre des magazines people. Je leur jette pas la pierre à la rédaction, ils ont bien raison de se faire des tunes sur les gens qui jouent à cette merde comme ils disent, en réalité , à mon gout ça leur fait perdre en crédibilité, mais ça ne regarde que moi. Vivement le test de CoD 6 .


C'est vache ça ! Quand je vois la traversée du désert qu'ont entrepris Kahn Lusth et un pote pour rendre le truc cohérent, et Monsieur Chat pour maquetter ces 128 pages qui sont d'une complexité rare par le nombre d'infos et les tonnes de textes, heu, non, ça n'a pas du tout l'air facile de faire des articles sur WOW, surtout lorsqu'on cherche à le faire dans le réel but d'aider les joueurs.
Maintenant, est-ce le contenu aura effectivement une réelle utilité pour tous, n'ayant jamais joué à Wow (quelques heures au moment du lancement), je n'en sais rien du tout.

----------


## Anton

> Bah le feuillette pas, c'est ce que je répète depuis le début du topic.
> Si vous ne jouez pas à WOW, ce HS Cpc WOW n'a aucun intérêt pour vous.
> Purée, vous êtes dures de la feuille.


Mais si on joue à WoW, a t il un intérêt ?

Nan, c'est pas un troll. Comme l'a dit quelqu'un plus haut, ce HS vient un peu tard dans la progression actuelle du jeu et surtout parmi la flochiée de descriptifs de progression sur tout ce qui concerne WoW, sur tous les sites possibles et imaginabeuls, sans parler des articles des guildes elles-mêmes et, enfin, bien entendu, des magzines genre Joystick, qui même après le départ de Caféine semble toujours sniffer de la neige violente et froide. 

Donc, le HS apporte-t-il une réelle valeur ajoutée à tout ce que la plupart des joueurs de WoW ciblés par le magazine, sont censés et se doivent normalement de déjà connaître ? Y a t il un plus _réel_ ? 
Pour le simple plaisir de la discussion ça m'intéresserait de savoir, tiens.  ::):

----------


## exarkun

> Mais tu dis n'importe quoi. Tu préfère le conformisme et la langue de bois ? 
> Que Boulon ait un avis sur WOW et l'exprime le plus crûment c'est son droit bordel de merde (surtout qu'il est un peu chez lui là) et c'est sûrement pour ce genre de chose que la plupart des gens achète CPC. 
> Je vois pas en quoi c'est incompatible avec la rédaction d'un HSérie, rédigé par des journalistes qui ont sûrement plus d'affinité avec WOW que Boulon.
> 
> Je me plante peut-être, mais je ne pense pas que M. Boulon, tout rédacteur en chef qu'il soit, représente l'ensemble des goûts vidéo ludique de la rédaction.


C'est son droit , mais en même temps il assume ma réaction, j'aime bien CPC aussi pour son côté critique indépendant, les réactions de Boulon sont parfois justes, parfois injustes, et là je le trouve injuste de dire que WoW c'est de la merde.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Mais si on joue à WoW, a t il un intérêt ?
> 
> Nan, c'est pas un troll. Comme l'a dit quelqu'un plus haut, ce HS vient un peu tard dans la progression actuelle du jeu et surtout parmi la flochiée de descriptifs de progression sur tout ce qui concerne WoW, sur tous les sites possibles et imaginabeuls, sans parler des articles des guildes elles-mêmes et, enfin, bien entendu, des magzines genre Joystick, qui même après le départ de Caféine semble toujours sniffer de la neige violente et froide. 
> 
> Donc, le HS apporte-t-il une réelle valeur ajoutée à tout ce que la plupart des joueurs de WoW ciblés par le magazine, sont censés et se doivent normalement de déjà connaître ? Y a t il un plus _réel_ ? 
> Pour le simple plaisir de la discussion ça m'intéresserait de savoir, tiens.


Nous le verrons avec les réactions des gens l'ayant acheté.

----------


## exarkun

> C'est vache ça ! Quand je vois la traversée du désert qu'ont entrepris Kahn Lusth et un pote pour rendre le truc cohérent, et Monsieur Chat pour maquetter ces 128 pages qui sont d'une complexité rare par le nombre d'infos et les tonnes de textes, heu, non, ça n'a pas du tout l'air facile de faire des articles sur WOW, surtout lorsqu'on cherche à le faire dans le réel but d'aider les joueurs.
> Maintenant, est-ce le contenu aura effectivement une réelle utilité pour tous, n'ayant jamais joué à Wow (quelques heures au moment du lancement), je n'en sais rien du tout.


Je ne doute absolument pas de votre savoir faire, et du boulot monstre que vous avez fait, en réalité la couv ne m'a accroché, peut être que l'interieur sera extraordinaire, mais des HS wow y en a un paquet de sorti déja et là j'accroche pas du tout ça fait vente d'un produit facile. Mais attention c'est mon opinion perso, je suis pas un gros joueur de WoW, je fais quelques instances de temps en temps et un peu de farm, je n'ai peut être pas le bon profil.

----------


## Anton

Y a une différence entre un besoin, virtualiser un besoin, et satisfaire ce besoin  ::): 
Plus simplement un woweux peut acheter le mag en se disant "tiens ouais" et en fait ne rien trouver qu'il ne connaisse déjà, donc déception. Les chiffres de vente, ça n'est généralement pas un indice à temps zéro de la qualité du contenu. 

Mais bon wai, on verra bien, plutôt avec les retours des acheteurs déçus ou satisfaits  ::): 

ptain casque m'a quoté et répondu ptain casque m'a quoté etrépondu ptaincasquem'aquotéetrépondulabalungaquoi!

----------


## Drayke

Tout doux l'écrou, pas la peine de partir en guerre, Je résume simplement la pensée de beaucoup en me permettant de penser tout haut que CPC donne l'impression d'avoir tiré une balle dans le pied de sa crédibilité, sinon je discute pas ;p.

Bref, ma gueule...

Orteils.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Tout doux l'écrou, pas la peine de partir en guerre, Je résume simplement la pensée de beaucoup en me permettant de penser tout haut que CPC donne l'impression d'avoir tiré une balle dans le pied de sa crédibilité, sinon je discute pas ;p.
> 
> Bref, ma gueule...
> 
> Orteils.


Ben oui, mais on a répondu 7 fois à cette question...

----------


## Flonflon

> Je résume simplement la pensée de beaucoup en me permettant de penser tout haut que CPC donne l'impression d'avoir tiré une balle dans le pied de sa crédibilité.


mais carrément +1 

 CPC se revendique comme l'un des derniers bastions de la presse indépendante (il n'y a qu'à lire le dernier édito dans le 201) qui ne fait justement pas les choses comme les autres (ex : le test de boulon sur Halo3). Bah là ils font justement comme les autres : un HS Wow. On s'en fout d'ailleurs pas mal que ça été écrit par la guilde Tartempion ou par des chinois, du moment qu'il y a marqué CPC on imagine que la rédaction a eu un droit de regard minimum dessus Eh honnêtement je croyais que la pub pour ce Hors série était une blague dans le numéro 200.

On aurait pu penser au contraire que CPC aurait commencé sa série sur les MMO par Eve Online par exemple avec en intro :" vous pensiez qu'on allait commencer par Wow eh bah nan ...". En réalité ils auraient commencé par un autre MMO puis ensuite Wow il y aurait eu beaucoup moins de vagues. La communication a été raté quoi. Là ce Hors série tombe un peu comme un cheveu dans la soupe et on est un peu étonné. Pas non plus au point de pleurer toutes les larmes de notre corps mais bon ça fait un peu tâche même si on comprend qu'ils n'ont pas trop le choix.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pour info Flonflon on a pas commencé par WoW mais par une vue d'ensemble sur les MMO gratuits.

----------


## Flonflon

Mouais mais à mes yeux de lecteur idiot le HS wow c'est le premier d'une série consacré à un MMO en particulier.

----------


## Roland Flure

Personne ne t'oblige à l'acheter, ou même à être un lecteur idiot. Tu peux aussi être un lecteur normal, ou un lecteur intelligent.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

La question que je me pose (et pour parler d'autre chose que du débat complètement crétin sur la "crédibilité de Canard PC", comme si vraiment ils en avaient spécialement une si ce n'est pour les quelques cinglés inscrits à ce forum)  :
Je n'ai pas touché à WOW depuis la sortie du premier ADD-ON. Trouverais-je un intérêt au bouzin ? Je dirais que oui, si je veux déjà replonger et me mettre à jour sur les trucs sortis depuis... Mais sinon ? Disons que je veuille juste me remettre gentiment dedans ? 
Et si ma femme lit ça je suis mort.

----------


## Flonflon

> Personne ne t'oblige à l'acheter.


Supair, dégagez il n'y a rien à voir  ::|:  ... Évidemment que je ne vais pas l'acheter mais ce n'est pas non plus la peine de me sauter à la gorge parce qu'un hors série différent de la ligne éditorial habituelle ne laisse pas indifférent. Je n'ai pas fait un appel au boycott que je sache ?

Pour le reste la rédaction a expliqué ses choix et le hors série Wow sera noyé dans quelques mois sous les autres hors série mmo et on oubliera cette histoire.

----------


## Roland Flure

C'est donc pas non plus la peine de râper les raisins de la rédac parce qu'un hors-série différent de la ligne éditoriale habituelle...

----------


## Anton

Je pense surtout que beaucoup sont traumatisés par le cas Joystick qui est devenu le porte-parole officiel de WoW même après le départ de l'instigateur d'origine, Caféine ; doublé du fait que faire du WoW chez CPC ça veut dire sortir (le temps d'un numéro) de sa position de niche rebelle et anticonformiste, tout ce que n'est pas WoW.

Bref, une réaction épidermique.
Pas de quoi jeter la pierre aux uns... ni aux autres  :tired:

----------


## znokiss

Pas envie de me prononcer sur toute les conneries balancées ci-dessus, c'est trop pour moi. Mais bon, un exarkun est indispensable sur tous type de forum, je suppose...
Tout a été dit et redit, on tourne en boucle, là. Entre ceux qui ont en rien à foutre (et qui ont raison), ceux qui s'offusquent (et qui sont 

Spoiler Alert! 


chiants

 et ceux qui vont l'acheter pour diverses raisons. 

OSEF, quoi. C'est pas parce que vous fréquentez le forum que vous devez l'acheter, ce putain de hors série. Et il me semble pas que le ton du mag ai changé depuis la sortie de ce HS... pfuuuuuuuuuuuu




> Je n'ai pas touché à WOW depuis la sortie du premier ADD-ON. Trouverais-je un intérêt au bouzin ? Je dirais que oui, si je veux déjà replonger et me mettre à jour sur les trucs sortis depuis... Mais sinon ? Disons que je veuille juste me remettre gentiment dedans ?


Qu'on se renseigne sur un jeu en lisant des tests avant de l'acheter, je comprend. Mais imagine que chaque lecteur vienne exposer son cas à la rédac : "Bonjour, je m'appelle Jordy, j'ai une X-stachieune 3x60 et je joue à left 4 fortress... Dois-je acheter le Hors série ?"
Ils vont devenir taré..  :^_^: 

Bientôt chez votre marchand de journaux : CPC-CPCmagazine, le mag de test de CPC pour savoir si acheter CPC vaut le coup...

----------


## Phileas

Ouahhhhh juste le temps de me faire laminer dans le désert de Borderlands, je reviens et pouf ! Y'a eu guerre thermo-nucleaire et enflammade party... Pour rejoindre Znokiss : "mais si t'aimes pas tu l'achètes et puis c'est tout !".

Allez on est tous potes on se fait de bisous... voilàààà.... tranquille....

----------


## Klamp

> Qu'on se renseigne sur un jeu en lisant des tests avant de l'acheter, je comprend. Mais imagine que chaque lecteur vienne exposer son cas à la rédac : "Bonjour, je m'appelle Jordy, j'ai une X-stachieune 3x60 et je joue à left 4 fortress... Dois-je acheter le Hors série ?"
> Ils vont devenir taré.. 
> 
> Bientôt chez votre marchand de journaux : CPC-CPCmagazine, le mag de test de CPC pour savoir si acheter CPC vaut le coup...


Quoi, il a pas le droit de poser une question ?

"Toi tu la fermes ! Ta question elle est pourrie !"... super, merci de ne pas laisser les gens parler...

----------


## Finkel

> C'est juste qu'il y a un public pour ce genre de magazine et que ce public veut le meilleur guide possible, alors on lui donne parce qu'on a le savoir faire...
> 
> Les joueurs de WOW l'achèteront....


Boulon, à mon avis c'est là que vous vous plantez :-( 

Wow est un (très) vieux jeux maintenant. Pour ma part j'y ai laissé 4 ans de ma vie vidéo ludique avant de m'en lasser. Et je pense que sur les serveurs on ne trouve qu'une faible quantité de nouveaux joueurs. La plupart connaissent le jeu quasiment par coeur et doivent, pour pas mal d'entre eux, avoir une pile de Joystick Hors-Série wow chez eux.

J'ai bien peur que ce numéro soit un flop (attention je ne remet pas en cause la qualité de ce numéro), mais que peux t'on dire de nouveau sur un jeu ou temps de chose à été dis? Ou tellement de site web font référence sur le sujet?  Aion ça ferait plus sens et même si je n'y joue pas je pense que j'achèterais votre HS si vous le sortez.

Mais là, j'ai peur que vous soyez planter, en même temps depuis le temps vous devez connaître votre boulot, mais je reste surpris par ce choix.

Ça va me faire tout drôle, ça sera mon 1er carnard pc depuis le n°1 que je n'achèterais pas. Je serais curieux d'avoir un retour sur le succès (ou pas) de ce numéro.

Sinon boulon t'es gros naze, Uncharted 2 méritait un 9/10!  ::P:

----------


## Sewel

WoW cay le mal

----------


## Dark-Loïc

WOW c'est un peut comme Voici, personne n'y joue, mais tout le monde est au courant de ce qu'il s'y passe.

Rien qu'à voir les réactions sur le fofo, je me dis que ce jeu à encore un bel avenir devant lui. :^_^:

----------


## znokiss

> Quoi, il a pas le droit de poser une question ?
> 
> "Toi tu la fermes ! Ta question elle est pourrie !"... super, merci de ne pas laisser les gens parler...


Pardon, j'aurais du mettre des smiley-lapins qui rigolent, parce que c'était vraiment du second degré. Je suis pas un méchant, moi  :Emo: , je veux juste faire rire les gens.  ::cry::

----------


## Anton

> je veux juste faire rire les gens.


C'est réussi

----------


## znokiss

\o/

----------


## Airwalkmax

Curieux, on se croirait sur un forum de WoW ici, ça pleurniche à tout va  ::o:

----------


## gnak

Les HS Wow de Joystick c'était (relativement) bien au début et c'est devenu aussi agréable à lire sur la fin que la promo des 25 jours auchan. Ayant arrêté wow depuis 6 mois, ce n° me fera découvrir tout ce que j'ai loupé depuis avec une ligne éditoriale que j'apprécie énormément et ça c'est double bénef. Sinon je salue M. MMO-champion (une sommité du monde wow quand même) qui poste par ici  :;):

----------


## ouk

> avec une ligne éditoriale que j'apprécie énormément


Une ligne éditoriale? D'après ce que j'ai compris ce sont les gens de Millenium qui ont écrit la majorité du HS, cad peu ou prou les mêmes qui écrivaient le HS Joystick je crois. Enfin ça fait un bail que je me suis pas intéressé au magnifique petit microcosme WoWesque donc jsuis ptete pas à jour.

Sinon un peu déçu par CPC mais il faut bien manger...

----------


## Jolaventur

6€ ::o: 

Enfin c'est vrai que le fan de wow a l'habitude de se faire ravager la fesse.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ce topic est surréaliste... :tired:

----------


## Eklis

> Ce topic est surréaliste...


Pas autant qu'un chat qui se ferait torturer quand même.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ca dépend, si c'est Monsieur Chat  :tired:

----------


## Solweig

Moi je le trouve bien calme ce thread (et ce n'est pas ironique) : pas de troll direct, juste ceux qui s' en foutent grave et qui matent d' un œil discret la conversation (de plus en plus visiblement), ceux qui s' offusquent grave de manière stupide de ce pavé dans la mare CPC (dont moi), ceux qui s' offusquent grave que des gens s' offusquent et ceux qui comptent les points.
Bof uniquement 200 messages pour un sujet comme wow, c'est beau, il reste quand même le MMO plus joué au monde, on est loin des 4000 messages en moins de 4h d' autres forum.

Vous êtes tous mes héros !!!!

----------


## Klamp

> Pardon, j'aurais du mettre des smiley-lapins qui rigolent, parce que c'était vraiment du second degré. Je suis pas un méchant, moi , je veux juste faire rire les gens.


Oups... sorry... j'm'en doutais, mais j'étais fatigué... mon chien a mangé mes devoirs... j'ai piscine... et pis quand on regarde en même temps _Earth Vs Flying Saucers_ on a le cerveau qui fond...

Bref voilà toutes mes confuses...

----------


## Peter et Steven

Quelques petites informations. Le HS est orienté sur la 3.2. A travers ces pages de guide, ceux qui veulent jeter un coup d'oeil au magajine en kiosque verront toutes les nouveautés du jeu. Pourquoi la partie sur les spés ? C'est le gameplay précis des templates depuis la 3.2 où il y a eu pas mal de modifs.

Mais la question qui revient souvent, c'est : pourquoi un HS WOW de plus ? Peut-être pour avoir un guide digne de ce nom. Vous verrez que c'est assez dense et qu'on n'a pas vraiment tiré à la ligne.

Faites donc un tour à Dalaran. Partez en instance héroique avec du pick-up (bon, ça, ça passe encore) mais surtout en raid. La moitié des joueurs ne connaissent pas la classe de leur personnage principal. En inspectant leur stuff, on découvre qu'ils sont stuffés en épique et pourtant, ils font du DPS de moule. Mais au delà de ça, il y a forcément quelques conseils assez pertinents pour les joueurs qui se débrouillent parfaitement avec leurs personnages. A titre personnel, je ne depassais les 2.500 DPS avant la 3.2 (bon, il faut bien évidemment prendre en compte que le set T9.5 n'était pas encore disponible). Hier, en raid Ulduar, l'oscillais entre 3.500 et 4.000. J'ai pas inventé la poudre, j'ai juste appliqué le guide du HS.

----------


## Stan le fourbe

A quand un HS sur EvE Online ? là il y aurait vraiment matière mais cela doit être trop compliqué pour vous ^^
Ok je sors.

----------


## Cooking Momo

De mon côté, j'ai fait la pub de ce HS Wow auprès des rares joueurs de Wow de mon entourage, à qui je relate régulièrement les saillies de CPC: "Ahaha lis le test de Sims 3 façon roman-feuilleton trop lol" ou bien "Ahaha lis ça le journaliste il a bien laminé le euj ptdr". Voila, je souhaite que ce petit écart dans la normalité puisse vous ramener quelques lecteurs, dont ceux qui sont curieux du journal mais n'osent pas l'acheter, par peur de dire très fort chez le kiosquier "Avez-vous Canard PC s'il vous plaît?", ou effrayés par des apprentis RP inefficaces comme moi qui pour vous mettre en valeur vous font passer pour des gonzos déglingués et punks "Ahaha trop mdr le journaliste il explique qu'il se drogue et vomit, parfois".

Non, le seul truc qui m'ennuie, c'est que je l'aurais bien acheté pour le plaisir de lire une publication CanardPC mais je connais rien à Wow.

----------


## Anonyme871

> A quand un HS sur EvE Online ? là il y aurait vraiment matière mais cela doit être trop compliqué pour vous ^^
> Ok je sors.


Pas de chance, c'est prévu dixit Casque Noir  ::rolleyes::

----------


## tenshu

> Ce topic est surréaliste...


Putain c'est clair  :tired: 

Je capte pas ce qui se passe ici...

----------


## Reizz

> A titre personnel, je ne depassais les 2.500 DPS avant la 3.2 (bon, il faut bien évidemment prendre en compte que le set T9.5 n'était pas encore disponible). Hier, en raid Ulduar, l'oscillais entre 3.500 et 4.000. J'ai pas inventé la poudre, j'ai juste appliqué le guide du HS.


Enlarge your DPS with Canard PC  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Non, le seul truc qui m'ennuie, c'est que je l'aurais bien acheté pour le plaisir de lire une publication CanardPC mais je connais rien à Wow.


Bha j'ai un peu le même "souci". J'avais pris le HS MMO gratuit mais je me suis rendu compte que définitivement les MMO m'intéressaient pas, je préfère largement les jeux vidéo en fait (hahaha).
Bon, bha j'attends un HS façon cyber-stratège à la sauce CPC  ::P:

----------


## Solweig

> A titre personnel, je ne depassais les 2.500 DPS avant la 3.2 (bon, il faut bien évidemment prendre en compte que le set T9.5 n'était pas encore disponible). Hier, en raid Ulduar, l'oscillais entre 3.500 et 4.000. J'ai pas inventé la poudre, j'ai juste appliqué le guide du HS.


Cela as-t-il une utilité ? Les deux personnes qui jouent encore à Wow, que je connaisse, m' assurent que depuis un certain temps (genre 1 an), quoique tu fasses, de toute façon ça passe, et qu'il n' y a plus aucun challenge à jouer les instances/raids a part pour s' équiper toujours un peu plus. Après maitriser sa classe est et reste un but en soi certes ...

----------


## TheToune

Il est hallucinant ce topic ...
Les réactions de certains à ce HS sont tellement stupide que je me demande pourquoi la rédac tient tant a leur répondre.

On dirait que pour certains ce HS ça remettre en cause l'alignement planétaire, c'est à pleurer de rire ou pathétique au choix.

----------


## Jeckhyl

En fait le mystère de la fin du monde en 2012 est enfin expliqué. Tout à cause de la bande à Casque.

----------


## Peter et Steven

> Cela as-t-il une utilité ? Les deux personnes qui jouent encore à Wow, que je connaisse, m' assurent que depuis un certain temps (genre 1 an), quoique tu fasses, de toute façon ça passe, et qu'il n' y a plus aucun challenge à jouer les instances/raids a part pour s' équiper toujours un peu plus. Après maitriser sa classe est et reste un but en soi certes ...


Ca passe, ça passe, ça dépend ce que tu fais. Si tu pars en héroique pour obtenir le T8.5, T9, oui, même avec le pire des boulets pick-up, ça passe. Mais dès qu'il s'agit de raids, c'est déjà une autre paire de manche. Sans un bon groupe bien stuffé et très réactif, il n'est pas encore possible de faire les hauts faits de Naxxramas (ça le sera à la 3.3, à mon avis). A Ulduar, le stuff ne suffit plus, il faut également des joueurs réactifs et connaissant leur classe. J'ai vu des types avec du stuff équivalent au mien qui faisait pas 1.500 en DPS. Je me demande même comment ils s'y prenaient. Quand au colisée, c'est impossible sans le stuff, la maitrise et la réactivité.

----------


## O.Boulon

Wouah !
Ca donne envie !

----------


## TheToune

> Wouah !
> Ca donne envie !


Mais arrête  ::o: 
Si tu te moque de WOW alors que tes collègues font un HS dessus tu va créer une faille dans l'espace temps et anéantir le monde.  ::o: 
Enfin en tout cas au moins cpc selon les avis posté ici ...

Prend un peu tes responsabilité !!!  :tired: 

 :^_^:

----------


## deeeg

Bah, c'est pas parceque quelques afficinonados du site s'énervent pour rien que ça changera grand chose... 

Chuis un herbo-touriste dans wow, depuis trois ans je joue quelques mois tous les ans (de 2 à 4), j'ai qu'un perso lvl65 et je visite les instances quand mes potes veulent bien me servir de guide... limite ce hs je l'acheterais bien, parcequ'il y a des chances que ce soit clair et bien écrit (espoir) et surtout parcequ'en général je pige la moitié des choses quand les acharnés parlent de stuff ou autres détails du jeu dans les forums dédiés... c'est gonflant  ::o:

----------


## Froyok

> Wouah !
> Ca donne envie !


Je trouve pas ça plus chiant qu'un mec qui balance :
"Ptain, en fait ma cg pci-e 16x tu crois qu'elle passe sur un pci 1.1 alors qu'elle en 2.0, car le débit risque des overflow non ? Pas sur si dans les options du driver ATI je peux brider le débit, tout dépend si j'active la synchro verticale avec le parralax mapping de base avec un anti-aliasing x4 et un filtrage trilinéaire, non ? Par contre va falloir faire une croit sur la tesselation normal mappé, surtout que les diffuse smap risque d'être mipmappées. Et puis avec l'occlusion culling couplé au frustum culling, je risque néanmoins de gagner en perf !"

 :tired:  
Respecte donc un peu ces nobles gens, qui consacre leur vie à un jeu... N'en fait tu pas autant ? On est quand même pas avec un jeu casual la... (rien que la durée de vie du jeu...)

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est un mouvement perpétuel : la rédac sort un hors-série pour attirer les joueurs de WoW, et Boulon sort un message pour leur faire peur  ::): .

----------


## Peter et Steven

> Bah, c'est pas parceque quelques afficinonados du site s'énervent pour rien que ça changera grand chose... 
> 
> Chuis un herbo-touriste dans wow, depuis trois ans je joue quelques mois tous les ans (de 2 à 4), j'ai qu'un perso lvl65 et je visite les instances quand mes potes veulent bien me servir de guide... limite ce hs je l'acheterais bien, parcequ'il y a des chances que ce soit clair et bien écrit (espoir) et surtout parcequ'en général je pige la moitié des choses quand les acharnés parlent de stuff ou autres détails du jeu dans les forums dédiés... c'est gonflant


A ce sujet, on a essayé d'être le plus français possible. Mais je cache pas que pour éviter des périphrases ou des répétitions, il y a du vocabulaire un peu technique. Il y a évidemment un glossaire. La différence avec d'autres glossaires ? Le notre se lit de A à Z comme un article, vu que c'est un glossaire CPC.

----------


## O.Boulon

Je peux pas m'en empêcher !
C'est atroce !

Nan, en fait, c'est une technique de manipulation à la Good Cop/Bad Cop.
Comme ça vous avez l'impression qu'on vous manipule pas et qu'on ne vous pousse pas à l'achat.

----------


## Eklis

> Je peux pas m'en empêcher !
> C'est atroce !
> 
> Nan, en fait, c'est une technique de manipulation à la Good Cop/Bad Cop.
> Comme ça vous avez l'impression qu'on vous manipule pas et qu'on ne vous pousse pas à l'achat.


Putain vous êtes vraiment qu'une sale bande de vendus en fait.

----------


## znokiss

Purée, j'ai jamais joué à Wow, je déteste le genre, mais je pense que je vais l'acheter, rien que pour comprendre ce que dit le monsieur, plus haut. (pas Froyok, mais Peter et Steven).

----------


## TheToune

> Je peux pas m'en empêcher !
> C'est atroce !
> 
> Nan, en fait, c'est une technique de manipulation à la Good Cop/Bad Cop.
> Comme ça vous avez l'impression qu'on vous manipule pas et qu'on ne vous pousse pas à l'achat.


Ça marche en tout cas, j'avais ni envie de l'acheter avant, ni après ... Et j'ai pas du tout l'impression de me faire manipuler.  ::P: 
Même si ce faire manipuler n'est pas forcement toujours désagréable  :Bave:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Nan, en fait, c'est une technique de manipulation à la Good Cop/Bad Cop.
> .


Vous devriez essayer la technique Rabot Cop.
:Znokiss:

----------


## Ferou

Mon dieu mais ca intéresse encore des gens wow?

----------


## Froyok

> mon dieu mais ca intéresse encore des gens wow?


2/10  ::|:

----------


## Roland Flure

> Mon dieu mais ca intéresse encore des gens wow?


Tu veux dire en dehors des 11 millions d'abonnés ?

----------


## Anton

Moi je veux un HS Dofus. 20 millions d'abonnés, d'après un des créateurs  ::o:

----------


## elpaulo

> Vous devriez essayer la technique Rabot Cop.
> :Znokiss:



 ::huh::

----------


## Warzlouf

Le HS Dofus, bonne idée d'Anton. Mais les joueurs sont généralement assez jeunes, lisent-ils Canard PC ? Et le mensuel Dofus (très bien fait) cartonne. 

En ce qui concerne le hors-série, je ne joue pas à WOW et donc ne l'achèterai pas. Mais entre un hors-série CPC avec l'exigence, l'esprit et les kilos de déconnades qui vont avec et celui d'un autre éditeur, je n'hésiterais pas une seconde.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Un HS Dofus ça peut être sympa, mais les quelques heures que j'ai passées sur ce jeu, c'est "ha ouais c'est beau et mignon" et après d'autres mecs ont commencé à me parler.

Je parie que si jamais j'en avais félicité un, on m'aurait inculpé pour détournement de mineur.

----------


## MichMich666

> pour décortiquer les sets d’armures T9 et S7 afin de vous en livrer les caractéristiques précises selon la classe.


Guerrier : 90 force sur le torse, Mage : 90 Intelligence sur le pantalon, Voleur : 90 agilité sur les épaules, etc.

Ce n'est pas comme si on pouvait trouver tout ça sur internet ou même dans le jeu. Autant je comprends l'argument "il faut de nouveaux lecteurs", autant là j'ai l'impression qu'on se moque de moi. Avec l'annonce, je suis maintenant persuadé que ce HS sur WoW contient, comme ceux des concurrents, des feuilles sans intérêt pour remplir le numéro. Il est plus intéressant de faire qqchose de plus dense sur une variété de jeux/mmo; 

Enfin, soutenir inconditionnellement un journal (ou n'importe quoi d'ailleurs) est une mauvaise chose : c'est manquer l'occasion de s'exprimer sur le contenu de CPC !

----------


## katana

Un peu comme tout le monde... à l'époque où je jouais, j'étais un peu blasé de vos incessantes remarques plus que navrantes sur les joueurs de wow, visiblement tous no-life / no-wife / j'en passe et des meilleurs, et sur ce jeu qui a visiblement phagocyté le JV en général.

Et v'la t'y pas que vous nous sortez un HS CPC sur wow ? Je pense que vous avez donné le droit à vos lecteurs de se foutre de votre gueule pendant un bon petit moment :-)

----------


## Benitoren

Mitigé aussi. Fanboy de CPC depuis toujours et joueur actif de wow (auquel je reconnais autant de défaut que d'avantages) je suis indécis pour l'acheter. J'ai déjà acheté des HS wow d'autres mag et j'ai toujours regretté tant ils sont tout juste bons a occuper aux cabinets en attendant de recevoir le prochain CPC. Des tables de loot et autres templates inutiles plutot que de vrais articles de fonds comme judicieusement sugéré précédement.

J'ai envie de tenter la version CPC qui est surement fnu a défaut d'etre utile, mais j'aurai aussi bougrement l'impression de me la faire mettre profond apres les années a se faire taunter dans les colonnes du canard.  ::(: 

J'y jetterais un oeil chez le kiosquiste et si y'a du couly en abondance j'achete, sinon tant pis ca ferra un trou dans la collec'... Ca me fait penser qu'un fanstasme tout pouissant serait que couly nous fasse des strips à la Dark Legacy Comics ca serait juste  ::wub:: .

----------


## Peter et Steven

> Mitigé aussi. Fanboy de CPC depuis toujours et joueur actif de wow (auquel je reconnais autant de défaut que d'avantages) je suis indécis pour l'acheter. J'ai déjà acheté des HS wow d'autres mag et j'ai toujours regretté tant ils sont tout juste bons a occuper aux cabinets en attendant de recevoir le prochain CPC.


Bah, déjà, tu peux ouvrir le guide, on n'en a pas honte, il n'est pas sous cellophane. Tu verras qu'il n'y a pas des screens qui couvrent la moitié d'une page, on ne fait pas des dossiers de 40 pages sur les familiers. 
On ne vous propose pas de stratégie exotique qui n'ont jamais pu marcher. Perso, j'ai acheté tous les HS WOW, les guides officiels et s'il fallait résumer les 128 pages, je dirais que l'objectif a été qu'à aucune page le lecteur ne puisse se dire qu'il se faisait carotter. La première preuve, c'est que Boulon n'a pas participé au projet ! Là, effectivement, ça aurait été suspect !

----------


## Kasselfe

Nan mais du chaotique neutre il sont passé au loyal mauvais avec se HS, racoler le p'tit Kévin qui se voie déjà PGM...que diable c'est fourbe!On ne laisse pas des grimoires comme CPC aussi sombre à porter des enfants.

----------


## Nieur

> si tu veux jouer à un MMO, essaye EVE, Fallout Online ou alors attend V13.


Tu joues à EVE, Boulon ?

Allez sortez nous un HS sur Eve-online, didiou !

*Casque Noir> le quatrième sera surement sur EVE Online*
Si vous avez besoin de vieux joueurs pour vous présenter les alliances (ou trouver les personnes qui représentent ces alliances), l'histoire, ou des infos quelconques, je serai ravi de vous en fournir  ::):

----------


## Casque Noir

> Nan mais du chaotique neutre il sont passé au loyal mauvais avec se HS, racoler le p'tit Kévin qui se voie déjà PGM...que diable c'est fourbe!On ne laisse pas des grimoires comme CPC aussi sombre à porter des enfants.


Au contraire, ça leur évitera de s'exprimer aussi mal et avec autant de fautes d'ortographe.

----------


## Aghora

> Au contraire, ça leur évitera de s'exprimer aussi mal et avec autant de fautes d'ortographe.


Je me disais aussi je comprenais rien à son message...il suffisait de savoir qu'il était mal orthographié  ::o: !

----------


## Kasselfe

> Au contraire, ça leur évitera de s'exprimer aussi mal et avec autant de fautes d'ortographe.


*coup critique* Ok je sort :tired:

----------


## Rikimaru

Yop débutant à WoW sur le serveur archimonde je souhaite acheter votre magazine mais ou l'acheter svp ?.

----------


## Froyok

DTC ?  ::ninja:: 
Dans une presse...  ::ninja:: 

Ok je sors !  ::P:

----------


## Legnou

Bon je viens de lire 8 pages de débat et beaucoup de conneries (balle dans le pied, perte de crédibilité etc... ).
Actuellement les MMO representent un secteur extremement important des Jeux Videos (content ou pas les chiffres parlent d'eux mêmes (je ne m'étendrai pas sur les raisons de ce succés c'est pas le but de mon petit texte)).
Canard PC est un mag de jeux videos pc (si si je vous assure), au nom de quel principe devraient-ils faire l'impasse sur les mmo ? Un marché qui doit reprensenter quelques centaine de millier de joueurs et un marché présent uniquement (ou presque y reste quelques maqueux) sur PC, ensuite que certaines personnes de la rédaction n'aiment pas tel ou tel jeux .. les gouts et les couleurs tout ça ... ça vous rappelles quelques choses?

Quand au choix de WOW pour la seconde édition du canard MMO, comme le disait Casque, ne pas traiter du MMO le plus vendu et le plus fréquenté ça serait totalement con. 

Enfin bref si ça vous plait pas vous l'achetez pas, si vous etes curieux ou que ça vous plait vous l'achetez, mais pas la peine de gueuler après la rédaction de CPC. Je suis pas sur que ça soit la meilleure façon de les remercier du bon boulot qu'ils font tout les jours.

----------


## shivu

je vois pas l'intérêt d'un HS si c'est juste pour parler des sets d'armure, du patch 3.3 et de cataclysm. Le seul truc intéressant à savoir c'est la sociologie du jeu: est-ce qu'il y a un article sur les histoires d'amour nées de wow ? ou sur des mecs qui sont allés butés un autre mec irl parce qu'ils s'étaient fait whip à cause du premier mec ? du sordide, du croustillant on veut.

Un HS de CPC consacré à wow c'est comme Gala avec Rachida Dati en couverture...

En fait c'est bien : si avec les sous des ventes ils peuvent faire un HS consacré avec Eve Online (parce qu'il se vendra moins bien, c'est sûr), c'est tout bon. Si vous en faites sur Eve, n'oubliez pas de m'interviewer, ok ?

----------


## Lpk

Moi m'en fous j'y joue à wow surtout parceque j'ai des potes qui y jouent...(nan c'est pas l'excuse du "pasmafaute", je revendique) parfois le jeu me gonfle, parfois j'y trouve du plaisir (plus que de matter les conneries de tfone)...le jour où la majorité de mes potes passeront sur un autre MMO je suivrais sans doute, pour l'instant c'est pas le cas. Nan mes potes sont pas des kevins ou des associaux pesant 300 livres (

Spoiler Alert! 


on a meme des filles dans notre guilde !!

).

Qu'on aime wow ou pas je pense pas que ce soit une raison pour remettre en cause CPC, je le lis depuis des années, y compris le trollisme anti-wow et pourtant ca m'offusque pas de voir un HS wow sortir. Si ca vous permets de bouffer les mecs et de rameuter un peu de brouzoufs dans la machine, moi je dis "banco".

Bref le discours de vendu-pas-vendu m'en tappe un peu bcp par contre, j'arrive pas à le trouver en kiosque vote satané HS !!

----------


## Casque Noir

> Moi m'en fous j'y joue à wow surtout parceque j'ai des potes qui y jouent...(nan c'est pas l'excuse du "pasmafaute", je revendique) parfois le jeu me gonfle, parfois j'y trouve du plaisir (plus que de matter les conneries de tfone)...le jour où la majorité de mes potes passeront sur un autre MMO je suivrais sans doute, pour l'instant c'est pas le cas. Nan mes potes sont pas des kevins ou des associaux pesant 300 livres (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> on a meme des filles dans notre guilde !!
> 
> ).
> 
> ...


Il sort demain, c'est pour ça :D

----------


## Lpk

je vis dans une faille temporelle alors, j'avais cru comprendre qu'il sortait le 10 ^^

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Dois-je acheter le Hors série ?"
> Ils vont devenir taré..


Ils le sont déjà. Mais il est vrai que ma question était mal tournée. En réalité j'aimerais savoir si de vieux joueurs casual peuvent y trouver un intérêt. Parce que bon le jeu Hardcore - HL - etc. bof...




> Pardon, j'aurais du mettre des smiley-lapins qui rigolent, parce que c'était vraiment du second degré. Je suis pas un méchant, moi , je veux juste faire rire les gens.


Comme ça s'adresser à moi je peux t'assurer que je l'avais pas mal pris.  :;):

----------


## Keryas

Moi, en tout cas, je vais l'acheter, et ça fait 2 jours que je le cherche partout. Je suis donc très heureux de savoir que j'ai étranglé mon buraliste pour rien, vu qu'il sort demain, ça me fera des circonstances atténuantes chez le juge.

----------


## Boubouille

La difficulté de WoW a beaucoup évolué ces derniers mois, pour te donner un ordre d'idée maintenant les raids sont découpés comme suit : 

- 10 Players
- 10 Players Heroic
- 25 Players 
- 25 Players Heroic

Les versions non heroiques sont plus ou moins faisables en pick up si tu te demerdes pour pas tomber sur des bras cassés.

Accessoirement en 3.3 (le prochain patch, déployé début Décembre si tout va bien) tu auras aussi moyen de faire les instances 5 joueurs avec un nouveau systeme qu'on va globalement comparer au matchmaking de n'importe quel FPS. Le groupe est formé automatiquement et tu peux te demerder pour faire une instance sans passer 30 minutes à monter ton groupe. (Ca marche sur tout le battlegroup et pas seulement pour ton serveur) 

Et heu revenir sur WoW c'est nettement moins chiant vu que les rewards de badges instance heroiques sont régulierement update, pareil pour les drop des nouveaux donjons 5 joueurs qui sont plus ou moins de la meme puissance que les instance raid d'il y'a 9 mois. 

Et avant que quelqu'un le fasse remarquer, oui, le jeu est très axé casual gaming sur certaines parties maintenant. (Enfin le casual gaming sur un MMO, c'est assez relatif)

----------


## pouf

Tain les millenium quoi, ils doivent avoir les guides de classes les plus mauvais jamais écrit  ::):

----------


## KiwiX

Je ne comprend pas le débat. Les MMO, c'est naze, y a pas à discuter. Par contre, le CPC hardware...  :B):  :enremetunecouche:

----------


## gnak

> La difficulté de WoW a beaucoup évolué ces derniers mois, pour te donner un ordre d'idée maintenant les raids sont découpés comme suit : 
> 
> - 10 Players
> - 10 Players Heroic
> - 25 Players 
> - 25 Players Heroic
> 
> Les versions non heroiques sont plus ou moins faisables en pick up si tu te demerdes pour pas tomber sur des bras cassés.
> 
> ...


Tiens Boubouille pendant que je te tiens, toi qui a sûrement plus d'infos pertinentes que disons...100 % des analphabètes qui postent sur les forums officiels  ::):  penses-tu que la nouvelle extension devrait pointer son nez aux alentours de mars-avril ou plutôt fin 2010 ?

(note pour moi : tu as tenu 6 mois sans jouer, c'est pas le moment de craquer  ::sad::  )

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je vais brûler un cierge pour que la rédac n'ouvre jamais le capital de Presse Non Stop. Parait qu'on a les lecteurs qu'on mérite, m'enfin là j'ai des doutes sur la validité de cette assertion.

----------


## Solweig

Et ce qui valable pour les lecteurs, l'est aussi pour les autres catégories socio-professionnelles.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Je vais brûler un cierge pour que la rédac n'ouvre jamais le capital de Presse Non Stop. Parait qu'on a les lecteurs qu'on mérite, m'enfin là j'ai des doutes sur la validité de cette assertion.


T'imagines un peu : le lobbying des actionnaires pour que CPC ne parle plus de WoW, des MMO, des jeux console, et tant qu'on y est qu'ils écrivent que sur les "bons vieux jeux" d'il y a 10-15ans  ::rolleyes::

----------


## shippo

Je suis assé décus, que les tableau de loot soit en anglais pour beaucoup.

----------


## Peter et Steven

Oui, désolé, c'est le truc que je regrette un peu mais il y a pas loin de 800 entrées dans le tableau. Qui s'imposaient : il faut quand même savoir ce qu'on va y trouver dans la meilleure instance du jeu. On a eu plusieurs problèmes : tout d'abord, la taille. Il a fallu fusionner le loot alliance / horde. Monsieur Chat nous a fait une réelle maquette pour ces tableaux, bref, c'est plus agréable qu'un fichier Excel. Et y'a effectivement le problème de l'anglais. Le loot du colisée est le seul truc resté en anglais. Mais comme je l'explique à je ne sais plus quelle page, ce qui compte, ce sont quand même les statistiques des objets et normalement, ça devrait être par cette colonne que vous effectuiez vos recherches pour voir si un objet vous branche ou pas.

----------


## shippo

Merci à vous, pour ce beau H.S complet. ( parce que je suis un sale con, qui ne fait pas de compliment, alors que c'est la seul chose qui ma géner sur 128p.)

----------


## Pimûsu

Désolé, j'ai pas pu résister j'adore ce morceau !

Mais qu'un tas de pleureuses ma parole !

J'ai lâché les commentaires au moment où on demande a ne plus insulter les joueurs de WoW dans CPC.

Mais ?! Mais, je suis mort de rire !

Insulter déjà me semble un peu fort et puis quand bien même, qui aime bien châtie bien. Ensuite tout le monde doit être critiqué même WoW, et ses joueurs également, surtout ses joueurs en fait ! Faut assumer ses jeux comme ses choix, c'est pas possible ça. Ouais vannez les geek, les belges et Vandamme, pas les joueurs de WoW please ! Pathétique.

Sous prétexte d'un HS WoW, ils devraient l'encenser maintenant ?

En fait je ne comprends pas... Là je suis abasourdi... 

Et ceux qui crient à la trahison comme si c'était leur mère leur patrie...

Enfin bref, pour jouer à WoW personnellement, les critiques faites par CPC sont un bonheur. Ca conforte ceux qui n'y jouent pas, et ça peut peut-être faire prendre du recul aux moins foutus, les autres, on l'a bien lu ici, c'est juste bon à... à... Attendez je cherche encore.

Et le HS ça leur fera on l'éspère de l'argent, ça intéresse des gens et même des Canards (sâles traitres d'animaux partouseurs de droite) et en même temps ça touche un public plus large que celui de CPC et pas seulement les pleureuses, parceque après tout dans WoW comme partout, y a des gens bien et normalement constitués. Après ben, y a toujours un lot de casserole plus ou moins fournit mais apparemment on était déjà équipé donc on ne verra pas la différence...

Enfin je dis "on", je me comprends  ::): 

Perso, ça sera un achat de soutien et de la lecture entre deux appels au taff.

----------


## shivu

Aujourd'hui 13 novembre 2009 : journée de la gentillesse.

Je souhaite dire à toute l'équipe de CPC qu'elle fait un travail formidable. LE HS consacré à WOW est une idée excellente et je souhaite que ce HS se vende extrêmement bien.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Aujourd'hui 13 novembre 2009 : journée de la gentillesse.
> 
> Je souhaite dire à toute l'équipe de CPC qu'elle fait un travail formidable. LE HS consacré à WOW est une idée excellente et je souhaite que ce HS se vende extrêmement bien.


Fake.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Nan c'est le multi de Boulon.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Impossible. Il y a plus de trois mots. Or actuellement Boulon fait dans le post minimaliste genre "Threanor" ou "Salomé 20 minutes".

Je pense que Casque applique le principe de l'anti-pige qui a fait la peau à Zdenek : tu payes à chaque signe que tu émets sur le forum.

----------


## Charal

hé bé ça chambre un peu chez Eurogamer:

http://www.eurogamer.fr/articles/wor...aft-hors-serie

A priori ils apprécient le guide, par contre la rédac CPC se prends un petit soufflon au passage.

----------


## Sophistie

Moi je trouve que ce numéro roxx !

----------


## Aghora

> hé bé ça chambre un peu chez Eurogamer:
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.fr/articles/wor...aft-hors-serie
> 
> A priori ils apprécient le guide, par contre la rédac CPC se prends un petit soufflon au passage.


Un "petit" soufflon...

----------


## Solweig

Belle litote.

----------


## Pimûsu

Bof ça vanne juste un chtouille et puis c'est pas forcément vraiment fondé.

Au pire, je suis sur que CPC assume.

Et ça fini par un bon point (deux en fait) donc pas une mauvaise critique non plus.

On a vu pire ! Ici, dans les pages de commentaires au hasard ^^




> Oui, désolé, c'est le truc que je regrette un peu mais il y a pas loin de 800 entrées dans le tableau. Qui s'imposaient : il faut quand même savoir ce qu'on va y trouver dans la meilleure instance du jeu. On a eu plusieurs problèmes : tout d'abord, la taille. Il a fallu fusionner le loot alliance / horde. Monsieur Chat nous a fait une réelle maquette pour ces tableaux, bref, c'est plus agréable qu'un fichier Excel. Et y'a effectivement le problème de l'anglais. Le loot du colisée est le seul truc resté en anglais. Mais comme je l'explique à je ne sais plus quelle page, ce qui compte, ce sont quand même les statistiques des objets et normalement, ça devrait être par cette colonne que vous effectuiez vos recherches pour voir si un objet vous branche ou pas.


Et les water ? toujours bouchés ?

----------


## tsuky93

> S'pas pour être méchant, mais depuis toutes ces années avec tous les HS Wow sortis (Joystick en tête qui doit en sortir 15 par an...) vous êtes sûr que c'est un bon plan de se lancer dedans ?


 alors vi, pc jeux et joystick sortent leurs 4 nummeros hs wow par an.
N'empeche il fut un temps où ça se vendait, comme les spécial guild wars.
par contre pas de age of conan hein^^ ptet un spé warhammer et encore je suis pas sure

----------


## tsuky93

> Je ne joue PLUS à Wow mais je ferais pareil.
> Par contre si à cause de CPC je retombe, je vous trainerais au tribunal !


 AAAAAAAh ouuuuiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!! WOW c'est le maaaaaaaaall!!!!!!!!!
pu de vie sociale, pu manger pu pipi pu rien que wow  ::wub::   ::P:

----------


## Anton

Mais caca si.

----------


## Peter et Steven

De la même manière qu'il existe Joystick et Canard PC, pourquoi n'existerait-il pas le HS WOW Joystick et le HS WOW Canard PC ? J'ai toujours entendu dire que la concurrence profitait aux utilisateurs / clients / lecteurs. Franchement... Comparez  ::):

----------


## Pelomar

> hé bé ça chambre un peu chez Eurogamer:
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.fr/articles/wor...aft-hors-serie
> 
> A priori ils apprécient le guide, par contre la rédac CPC se prends un petit soufflon au passage.


Je vois pas ou est le soufflon, ca chambre un peu et c'est quand même de bonne guerre.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Je vois pas ou est le soufflon, ca chambre un peu et c'est quand même de bonne guerre.


Ben évidemment. De plus, on s'entend super bien avec Léo et je peux vous assurer que s'il nous chambre, c'est vraiment plus par amitié que par moquerie. D'autant qu'il m'a dit avoir trouvé le HS largement au dessus des derniers trucs sortis et c'est un gros amateur de Wow (et quand je compare avec la concurrence, même sans m'y connaitre, je pense qu'il était objectif ne serait-ce que pour le rapport prix/nbr de pages). 
Pour la coup, vous voyez le mal partout, je confirme.

----------


## shivu

> Fake.


EH eh,peut-être!! Sérieusement, c'est très bien un HS consacré à WOW si cela élargit l'audience du magazine. Surtout qu'il est certain que le sujet sera traité avec la grâce habituelle de ses rédacteurs.

----------


## Euklif

J'aime beaucoup le débat.
Y a eu sondage, réponse, aveu d'envie de mmo et réaction de la rédac qui dit se pencher très sérieusement sur le sujet. Puis sortie d'un mag mmo. A ce moment, on entend presque les fans en furie leurs faire des papouilles pas hyper catholique. Puis un 2e HS avec wow. Et la, c'est la fin du monde.
C'est rigogolol.

En tout cas, je tiens à féliciter la rédac pour une chose bien précise, même si c'est aussi HS que ce numéro qui fait tant de remous : leur transparence envers leurs lecteurs, ainsi que le "contact" qu'ils entretiennent avec (sans se gargariser d'un aspect communautaire à chaque instant). Moi je dis respect. Et profitez-en, je complimente pas souvent...

D'ailleurs ce HS, par solidarité, j'y jetterai même pas un oeil tellement les mmo me sortent par les yeux.

----------


## iroko944

Mesdames, Messieurs, 

Membres de ce jury. J'ai la lourde tache de défendre devant vous en se jour solennel ce HS CPC spécial WOW. Je vais être très franche avec vous. Je n'aime pas WOW et les MMO en général. L'idée de devoir payer un abonnement mensuel en sus du prix du jeux me rebut et m'irrite. Cependant, une série d'HS dédié à l'univers des MMO ne pouvais pas faire l'impasse sur l'un des titres phare de ces 5 dernières années.

Comme dit par O.Boulon, une personne ne s'intéressant pas à ce jeux y trouvera aucun un intérêt pour ce numéro. Je nuancerai ces propos. Il est au contraire intéressant de le lire pour au moins 2 raisons.

La première c'est qu'il permet d'avoir une vision de cette univers de jeu pour ne pas être totalement déboussolé quand des connaissances à vous en parle. Vous aurez au moins un minimum d'acquis pour suivre et animer le débat.

La seconde et non des moindre, c'est qu'il a été réalisé selon un cahier des charges rigoureux, complet et passionné propre à CPC.

En conclusion membres du jury je vous demande la relaxe pur et simple de l'accusé. Qui c'est illustré depuis 202 numéros et de nombreux hors série. Pour sa probité, sa passion et son humour.

Je remercie la Cour et les membres du jury de m'avoir écoutée.

----------


## Aghora

J'ai acheté le HS.

Pour signaler les coquilles à qui faut il s'adresser ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

A moi par exemple.

----------


## Aghora

Ok  ::):  !

Donc page 93, il y a deux fois le même texte dans les encadrés "Cycle DPS Mono cible" et "Equipement / caractéristiques Prioritaires".

Voilà. Pour le moment c'est tout ce que j'ai pu remarquer.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ok c'est noté, merci!

----------


## Exekias

Juste pour revenir sur le fond, à savoir le contenu du HS :

C'est carré, précis, avec les tables de loots et tout et tout. Mais ça manque quand même d'"enrobage". Je m'explique : le HS sur les MMO gratuits était sympa car en plus des tests, il y avait des papiers et un ton CPC. 
Là, il faut bien avouer que c'est brut de décoffrage et un peu indigeste au niveau "plaisir de lecture"  ::|: 

En tant que joueur de WOW en pause depuis 6 mois, j'étais limite paumé par certains trucs. Je le déconseille vraiment à ceux qui n'ont jamais joué à WOW  ::unsure:: 

Dites pour le HS no 2, on aura droit en plus à des articles à la con genre "Onyxia topless" ou "la vie secrètes des gnomes" ?

----------


## Akodo

> Je le déconseille vraiment à ceux qui n'ont jamais joué à WOW


C'est même pas qu'il est à déconseiller, c'est juste que ce n'a pas d'interêt pour eux.

----------


## La Mimolette

L'équipe de CPC fait du bon travail. Trop bon peut être, à force de voir des fanboyz rebelz in da head fulminer à chaque prise de risque de leur sacro-saint journal d'Aantioche...

Franchement, regardez un peu l'effort fourni par une rédaction pour continuer son bonhomme de chemin en augmentant ses revenues honnêtement et pas en imitant le chanteur des Forbans. Le bimensuel, Le CanardPC, celui avec de vrais morceaux de croutons dedans...

Alors, messieurs les lecteurs comme moi, on calme sa bile, et on se relaxe en lisant les fier n°201 et 202 sortis chacun à une vitesse qui nous montre la motivation de l'équipe.

My 2 cents...

Pour les insultes, c'est la poubelle à droite derrière le buisson.

----------


## n0ra

> le quatrième sera surement sur EVE Online


 ::w00t::  Alors ça, ça m'intéresse énormément  ::w00t:: .

Sinon je n'ai pas acheté le HS sur WoW, j'hésite, je me tâte, mais dans tout les cas je trouve que c'est une bonne initiative.
Il en faut pour tout le monde.

:neutre:




> En tant que joueur de WOW en pause depuis 6 mois, j'étais limite paumé par certains trucs.


Sachant que ce numéro est fait pour le contenu HL de WoW, est-ce que ce HS peut, après une plus ou moins longue pause, nous permettre de reprendre le jeu là ou on l'a laissé au level 80 (mais sans avoir connu Ulduar, EDC etc) et peut nous guider sans être vraiment largué par les nouveautés implantées depuis le temps dans WoW/Lich King ?

----------


## half

Mouai wow j'ai commencé dans la beta et etait au premiers instants. Je pense vraiment pas qu'on puisse dire que c'est un mauvais mmo meme si j'ai aussi eu ma periode "wow c'est de la merde", j'en garde plein de bon souvenir dans les premiers mois. Et encore aujourd'hui j'ai 2 perso 80 qui dorment . Apres comme pour beaucoup le HS ne m'interesse pas car je ne joue plus (enfin c'est juste sympa de voir ce que sont devenu les classes a la limite) et j'y retoucherai que pour monter mon perso 85 avec cataclysme puis j'arreterai aussi sec.

Apres a voir le nombre de personne qui commande sur la boutique bein je me dis que cela interesse quand meme un paquet de monde...

----------


## Solweig

Bah après tout, si ça vous fait vivre, c'est cool, NEED lundi pour le 202 !!!

----------


## Lpk

Alors premier jet venant d'un joueur actuel de wow après survol du HS ce week end :

Point positif : les templates de classe, meme si toutes les classes ne sont pas représentées, celles qui le sont, le sont bien : explications, glyphes (parfois les mineurs sont affichées, d'autres non dommage), cycle dps...

Point négatif : explication des quetes du tournoi d'argent. Depuis le temps que c'est en place, je doute que cela serve à un joueur "actuel" de wow, il connait déjà les quetes à faire sur le bout des doigts.

Et quel plaisir de pas voir de pub quand meme ! Y'a pas l'humour CPC à chaque page mais au moins le guide est fait sérieusement et on a pas ce qui se retrouve dans chaque HS wow tout magazines confondus.

----------


## shivu

Moi je dis bravo:

http://www.eurogamer.fr/articles/wor...aft-hors-serie

----------


## Boubouille

> Tiens Boubouille pendant que je te tiens, toi qui a sûrement plus d'infos pertinentes que disons...100 % des analphabètes qui postent sur les forums officiels  penses-tu que la nouvelle extension devrait pointer son nez aux alentours de mars-avril ou plutôt fin 2010 ?
> 
> (note pour moi : tu as tenu 6 mois sans jouer, c'est pas le moment de craquer  )


No idea, je peux te dire que la date de sortie du Patch 3.3 était fixée au 6 décembre initialement, je dirai que c'est relativement bien parti pour y'arriver.

Pour ce qui est du mars/avril pour WotLK j'ai quand meme de gros doutes vu qu'on est pas encore entré en alpha/beta et qu'il faut compter 5 ou 6 mois bien tassés entre une alpha et une release chez Blizzard (a vue de nez hein) 

Faut quand meme savoir que pour chopper une date de ce genre il faut commencer à avoir des sources placées assez haut, c'est un peu comme demander quand sera la prochaine PTR build. C'est une décision prise par les producers et ... bah y'en a pas des masses hein, ensuite faut le temps que tout ca transite de bouche a oreilles jusqu'a moi. ^^

----------


## Septike

Salut. Je joue à WoW[insert flame here], et en fidèle lecteur de CPC, j'ai acheté le Hors-série. Au départ, je me suis dit que c'était juste un truc pour faire des sous, puisque personne à la rédaction ne joue à WoW régulièrement, contrairement à EVE Online si je me souviens bien. Mais ce numéro m'apporte bel et bien quelque chose. 

Etant dans une toute petite guilde de casuals, la première partie sur le Colisée ne m'intéresse pas trop (d'ailleurs je trouve que Blizzard a fait fort en ajoutant une instance RONDE bourrée de loots de haut niveau).
Par contre, comme je passe mon temps à essayer de me faire plaisir en jouant plutôt qu'en passant des heures sur les forums spécialisés, la partie sur les talents des classes m'est très utile : c'est suffisamment détaillé pour paraitre fondé, l'ordre des sorts est condensé dans un coin, c'est pratique, et j'ai tout ça sur papier facilement consultable sans devoir naviguer en jouant. Même si ce sera obsolète au(x) prochain(s) patch(s), je ne regrette pas mon achat.
Et pour la suite, je n'en suis pas encore là...

Par contre, pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas WoW, je crois qu'ils feraient mieux de se payer un jeu sur GOG pour le même prix  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ben évidemment. De plus, on s'entend super bien avec Léo et je peux vous assurer que s'il nous chambre, c'est vraiment plus par amitié que par moquerie. D'autant qu'il m'a dit avoir trouvé le HS largement au dessus des derniers trucs sortis et c'est un gros amateur de Wow (et quand je compare avec la concurrence, même sans m'y connaitre, je pense qu'il était objectif ne serait-ce que pour le rapport prix/nbr de pages). 
> Pour la coup, vous voyez le mal partout, je confirme.


Bah le père Leo c'est ancien du Joystick de la Belle Epoque si je ne m'abuse.
Ou peut être de Gen 4 ?

----------


## La Mimolette

Gen4!
D'ailleurs si vous aviez son mail, il m'a interviewé quand j'étais petiot... (je cacherai les raisons).
Et je voulais juste lui faire savoir que je garde un souvenir énorme de son INTW à un gamin de 12 ans.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Gen4!
> D'ailleurs si vous aviez son mail, il m'a interviewé quand j'étais petiot... (je cacherai les raisons).
> Et je voulais juste lui faire savoir que je garde un souvenir énorme de son INTW à un gamin de 12 ans.


Joystick aussi, avant GEN 4.

----------


## zabuza

J'ai acheté le HS. Il est simplement dommage qu'on ne parle que du mode normal des boss. Ce mode étant, pour tout le monde ( et je n'exagère pas ), réalisé.
Des aides usr le mode "héroique" auraient pu être intéressante. Les stratégies changeant souvent.

Pour le reste, c'est intéressant ( cycle etc, sympa pour les rerolls  ::): )

Sinon pour le paladin heal, le libram qui réduit le cout en mana de lumière sacrée ne se trouve pas à naxxramas 25 joueurs ( item lvl 213 ), mais en échange d'emblème d'héroisme ( donc instances classiques ).

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> ... Sinon pour le paladin heal, le libram qui réduit le cout en mana de lumière sacrée ne se trouve pas à naxxramas 25 joueurs ( item lvl 213 ), mais en échange d'emblème d'héroisme ( donc instances classiques ).


Hwo putain on va retrouver l'auteur de ce crime journalistique et lui passer un savon d'Azeroth mon gars ça va pas traîner.

----------


## Pfab

moi je l'aime bien ce HS WoW... application concrète : hier soir je rentrais maison en train, pour arriver pile poil à l'heure pour -justement-, quelques essais à EDC10 (guilde casu tout ça), eh ben paf : lecture des strats et préparation du raid au lieu de glander, merci Canard PC !

en tout cas on sent bien qu'ils ont fait un effort pour se différencier des autres en termes de contenu (les premiers HS Joystick étaient fabuleux, les derniers c'est du remplissage inutile), de prix (ya pas le CD avec les vidéos qu'on s'en fout, ya mieux sur youtube, ça aide) et de non-foutage de gueule (pas de pub, c'est pas vraiment la norme qu'on voit ailleurs...).

moi je dis GG la rédac. Je n'avais pas acheté le premier HS (ben oui je joue à wow, je vais pas commencer un autre MMO...) mais celui-ci me plaît. Na.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Joystick aussi, avant GEN 4.


Moi, c'est pour ça que je l'ai jamais aimé.
C'est un traître !

----------


## Graouu

Faites chier quand même ! J'ai feuilleter 3 pages et j'ai envie de m'y recoller !

----------


## Grishnak

> Faites chier quand même ! J'ai feuilleter 3 pages et j'ai envie de m'y recoller !


 :haha: 




Bien fait!!!!!  ::P: h34r:

----------


## zabuza

> Hwo putain on va retrouver l'auteur de ce crime journalistique et lui passer un savon d'Azeroth mon gars ça va pas traîner.


J'espère bien. Crime contre l'humanité tout ça.
Par contre un "HOrs série" à 6€ doit être pointilleux, sinon on le fait dans un bas de page gratos sur le web.

----------


## Anton

Outch.

----------


## Dash'

Suite à un retard de train, j'ai acheté ce hors série mercredi.
Franchement il est vraiment bien fait et c'est assez normal car millenium a de base un site bien complet.
Je vais juste souligner les 2/3 points que je trouve génants (je ne suis pas sur que ce soit le bon endroit mais c'est le seul topic ouvert sur le hs) :
Avant toute chose, ce message s'adresse aux joueurs et donc je vais utiliser des termes barbares qui vont attirer moqueries et dédain, je l'assume complètement :
1ere chose, je trouve quand même bien dommage que les 3/4 du contenu du hs se trouve gratuitement sur le site http://www.millenium.org/world-of-warcraft. Que le hs s'en inspire, c'est bien normal mais que toutes les descriptions soient repompées au mot près, c'est pas forcément génial.

2e chose, j'aime bien le guide sur le raid du colisée, je ne vais commenter les strats en elle-même car il y a pas mal de variantes, je reproche juste l'absence d'un encart sur la version hard mode des combats qui est la seule version intéressante de ce raid.

3e chose, ça concerne les spés proposées, je trouve dommage dans certains cas(dk, voleur entre autres) d'avoir décrit des spés trop communes. C'est surtout vrai pour le voleur dont la spé combat n'a pas bougé depuis la sortie de l'add-on, un petit descriptif d'une spé assassinat (51/13/7) aurait été un peu plus piquant à mon avis. Quant au dk, la spé sang est vraiment de loin la plus jouée et elle possède un gameplay ultra simple, encore une fois, c'est un avis personnel mais aussi bien une spé impie nouvelle formule (16/0/55) qu'une spé givre ambi (0/53/18) aurait été plus pertinent.

Sinon pour ceux intéressés par le hs, le site de millenium que j'ai linké plus haut propose justement de nombreux autres guides sur d'autres spés mais aussi sur plein d'autres choses. 
Et pour ceux qui aimeraient aller un peu plus loin et qui ne sont pas rebutés par l'anglais, elitist jerks est fait pour vous  ::):  Y a aussi tankspot, la référence pour nos amis preneurs de baffe.

Ha et merci boubouille pour mmo-champion  :B):

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Je vais juste souligner les 2/3 points que je trouve génants (je ne suis pas sur que ce soit le bon endroit mais c'est le seul topic ouvert sur le hs) :


Il n'en tiens qu'a vous, lecteurs de l'ouvrir...  ::rolleyes:: 

Sinon, merci pour ces critiques constructives !

----------


## Sim's

C'est moi ou le papier utilisé pour le HS est de meilleur qualité que le Canard PC habituel ?  :tired:

----------


## kilfou

Au fait y a du Couly dedans ?

----------


## Aghora

Non hélas. Mais bon y a des blagues, sur Half par exemple.

----------


## Fracanus

Bah si ils font un HS sur UO ou DaoC je suis pas sûr qu'ils rentrent dans leurs frais les canards. Allé, ce HS est de l'alimentaire sans doute.

----------


## MessMouss

Le seul défaut de World of Warcraft est d'être incontournable.

----------


## Nepp

Je l'ai acheté par curiosité même si la majorité des infos étaient obsolètes pour un hardcore gamer. Le format est agréable, ça reste aéré, j'avoue même avoir été surpris par certains choix de gameplay mais c'est justement la flexibilité du gameplay qui fait de wow un très bon mmo. Néanmoins je suis un peu déçu que certains templates aient été occulté (aka feral dps pour ne citer que lui).

Je pense que le produit fini est globalement réussi, cependant comme casque_noir l'a dit ce hs est sorti un peu en retard et vu la dynamique des patchs et de wow globalement, ces infos ne peuvent rester pérennes. 

Je le conseille aux curieux et surtout aux joueurs désirant débuter le contenu PvE end game.

----------


## dolmard

Bah moi c'est le contraire : je suis pas de très haut niveau. J'ai quelques personnages, un 80 avec lequel j'ai arrêté de jouer dès qu'il a ding 80 et deux autres bas-niveaux avec lesquels je m'amuse à monter de niveau et à découvrir le monde.

Je n'ai donc rien trouver d'intéressant au HS canard dont même une bonne partie du vocabulaire m'est obscure.

----------

